# New storm on the way



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2020)

Looks like another storm hitting this weekend..
Some reports show more for southern areas like Hunter than northern.
Thoughts?


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Looks like another storm hitting this weekend..
> Some reports show more for southern areas like Hunter than northern.
> Thoughts?



There will be a storm in the east but models are all over the place at this point.  The models showing south have been trending north over the past two 6-hourly forecasts.  Too early to tell but worth following.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2020)

Looking at it now monday looks like the day. Sunday night drive home would be challenging for the weekend crowd. Definitely worth keeping an eye on please don't bust!


----------



## Glenn (Jan 21, 2020)

NWS Albany is stating it's a bit too early to tell how this will play out. The temps for this next one make me a bit nervous. Just a few degrees and it could be a not so great situation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 21, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Thoughts?



Too early yet to say anything other than there's incoming energy.   The trend is our friend so far though.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 21, 2020)

I think we could get a little snow, a decent amount of snow, or even nothing at all! It has trended more positively though...my biggest concern at this point if it happens is what time it ends so I can get home Sunday night. Way too much time for things to change to worry much about it though other than to just keep watching and see what the models show with each new run.


----------



## danimals (Jan 21, 2020)

Usually if a big storm is brewing and I have off from work the day after, it dumps somewhere. Your welcome y’all!

Hope I’m stormchasing Monday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> The trend is our friend so far though.



really? Hopefully the last 10 days or so is the new trend.


----------



## PaulR (Jan 21, 2020)

Headed to Okemo for 4 day starting Sunday!  

...too bad they'll probably groom every bit of fresh powder.  :roll::smash:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 21, 2020)

PaulR said:


> Headed to Okemo for 4 day starting Sunday!
> 
> ...too bad they'll probably groom every bit of fresh powder.  :roll::smash:



Why go to Okemo for 4 days unless you love skiing groomers?


----------



## PaulR (Jan 21, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Why go to Okemo for 4 days unless you love skiing groomers?



I have 3 kids, 16, 11, 9.
and while the older 2 love the glades, the 9 year old is just starting to ski the blues.
...and after the skigasm we received with 4 days of powder at Jay last year, I might as well hang it up and never ski again.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Too early yet to say anything other than there's incoming energy.   The trend is our friend so far though.



Still a much better topic than window ticket rates or megapass hate...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2020)

Greg said:


> Still a much better topic than window ticket rates or megapass hate...



+1000


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2020)

Yup..who cares where you go..just go and ski...


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2020)

Skied Killington today. Really pretty good and much better than I expected. 12" would be a big help 2' would be a windfall and would open everything up.


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2020)

Targeting somewhere CVT Monday.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 21, 2020)

Greg said:


> Targeting somewhere CVT Monday.



I'll be at K but 50-50 whether Sun or Mon. Can't do both.


----------



## Zand (Jan 21, 2020)

Finally got off the schnide (is that how you spell it? ) and went to Sunday River today. Obviously most of the snow on the naturals is pretty much shot from the crowds but one good hit and they'll really be in business.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 22, 2020)

Reports showing Hunter getting a lot more snow than Stowe..Its only wednesday but I have to start figuring out the weekend.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Reports showing Hunter getting a lot more snow than Stowe..Its only wednesday but I have to start figuring out the weekend.



This one is likely going to be interesting as it appears that the band of energy coming from the North and West may not fully phase together with the band of energy coming from the South and West to get some more widespread, consistent intense snow across the entire region and then you also have to factor in that there's likely not going to be a ton on "cold" air around for this system either.

Doesn't as of now appear to be a classical Nor'easter situation, but kind of a random accumulation system. Aside from the concept that there's going to be a storm around Saturday/Sunday still a ton of variables to figure out as to the who's, what's, and where's of the snowfall winners will be on this one.....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2020)

The GFS has gotten worse, the Canuck has gotten terrible, the NAM is not fully in range yet, but it's evolving negatively, and I haven't seen the ECMWF yet.


----------



## Zand (Jan 22, 2020)

I'd like to file a petition saying Kingslug can't start any more new storm threads because he jynxes every damn one of them lol.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 22, 2020)

Zand said:


> I'd like to file a petition saying Kingslug can't start any more new storm threads because he jynxes every damn one of them lol.



You know...I actually almost posted right when he started this thread saying "great, now you probably jinxed it".

So I'll gladly sign your petition!


----------



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2020)

If it doesn't get worse I'm down with this storm. 8 inches of dense snow would make northern nh ski great.

Edit things are a little too close for comfort


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2020)

cdskier said:


> You know...I actually almost posted right when he started this thread saying "great, now you probably jinxed it".
> 
> So I'll gladly sign your petition!



+5000


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 22, 2020)

Sunday my only shot.  Can only gt as far north as Cats.  Hope something good happens.


----------



## legalskier (Jan 22, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Sunday my only shot.  Can only gt as far north as Cats.  Hope something good happens.



Could be another one of those famous rain in the valley/snow on the mtn Catskill storms.


----------



## Quietman (Jan 22, 2020)

00z run is just nasty, but at least the rain looks to start later on Sat afternoon.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2020)

Zand said:


> I'd like to file a petition saying Kingslug can't start any more new storm threads because he jynxes every damn one of them lol.



We need him to go out west and screw up the weather there.


----------



## abc (Jan 22, 2020)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 22, 2020)

GFS completely caves to the Canuck & the NAM.    

You're going to see all the snow forecasts you've been hearing about go bye-bye tomorrow.

Maybe I'll do my taxes & start a new wood project this weekend.


----------



## Zand (Jan 22, 2020)

JimG. said:


> We need him to go out west and screw up the weather there.



Maybe in the near term but he needs to come back by the 1st week of Feb so he doesn't screw that up for me too.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 23, 2020)

ECMWF is still holding up (barely) though as of this am.  Maybe still a punchers chance here? 

Everything else looks bad though.  Faaaack.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

Reports showing Hunter could get 8 to 12..up North 3 to 6 maybe??
And I'm going to St Anton the 31st...so you should get a few feet while I'm gone. 
Strangely I've skied a lot of storms this winter so far..were y'all been??

https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.160041248599825&lon=-72.92793273925781#.XimO-mhKiUk

Doesn't look screwed up to me...


----------



## NYDB (Jan 23, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Reports showing Hunter could get 8 to 12..up North 3 to 6 maybe??
> And I'm going to St Anton the 31st...so you should get a few feet while I'm gone.
> Strangely I've skied a lot of storms this winter so far..were y'all been??
> 
> ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Reports showing Hunter could get 8 to 12..up North 3 to 6 maybe??
> 
> Doesn't look screwed up to me...
> 
> https://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lat=44.160041248599825&lon=-72.92793273925781#.XimO-mhKiUk



Don't rely on the National Weather Service for your ski forecasts, do it yourself. 

It's screwed up.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

Well..it looks like they will get something


----------



## machski (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm only seeing a few inches up in Northern NE now.  Really folks, we can't get excited by storms that haven't even coasted in on the west coast!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2020)

yea, my grand plans have retreated to likely stratton day trip


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2020)

Booked a cheapo room in Lincoln for Wed night. I don't care about skiing powder but its still looking like a terrain expansion situation for the mountains up that way.

If Cannon and Bretton get screwed there's always Wildcat


----------



## powhunter (Jan 23, 2020)

Like taking candy from a baby..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2020)

machski said:


> I'm only seeing a few inches up in Northern NE now.  Really folks,* we can't get excited by storms that haven't even coasted in on the west coast!!*



For years I've made this P.S.A. on this website.  I gave up last year.  Have at it if it makes them happy.


EDIT:   The worst is when someone posts a big snowstorm 8 or 10 days out.

EDIT2:  The 2nd worst is when someone posts what they think is a big snowstorm depicted because they dont understand how to read the models to interpret atmospheric layering to realize what they think is a big snowstorm is actually a big sleet or freezing rain storm.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 23, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> For years I've made this P.S.A. on this website.  I gave up last year.  Have at it if it makes them happy.
> 
> 
> EDIT:   The worst is when someone posts a big snowstorm 8 or 10 days out.
> ...



Agree...

If one is looking at models, the vast majority of the time, if it's more than 48hrs out, about the only thing to take from it is that something *might* happen. To try and put specifics on it, well just not going to yield a high level of success the overwhelming majority of the time.

Forecasting has gotten much better, the reality is that there are just way too many variables that ultimately determine what and where a system may go/do than any model can accurately account for, and to some degree, that may never change


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2020)

There will be a storm. 

Just a matter of snow storm vs rain storm.


----------



## mister moose (Jan 23, 2020)

abc said:


> There will be a storm.
> 
> Just a matter of snow storm vs rain storm.



Size matters.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 23, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, my grand plans have retreated to likely stratton day trip



Perfect, your pussy friend will go


----------



## Harvey (Jan 23, 2020)

abc said:


> There will be a storm.
> 
> Just a matter of snow storm vs rain storm.



No in-between?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2020)

Any of you weather experts want to give a forecast for Cannon besides the 6-12" with possible early mixing I'm guessing?


----------



## Glenn (Jan 23, 2020)

Saturday may be doable in SoVT. Sunday doesn't look to be all that great.


----------



## 2Planker (Jan 23, 2020)

Sat OK at Cat & Cannon.
Sun is iffy w/ possible "non crystaline precipitation" aka RAIN


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 23, 2020)

Next chance at a whomper February 2nd?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2020)

Only took 9 posts. LOL


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 23, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Only took 9 posts. LOL



Didn't state what "kind" of whomper... :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2020)

2Planker said:


> Sat OK at Cat & Cannon.
> Sun is iffy w/ possible "non crystaline precipitation" aka RAIN



2700' elevation forecast (right next to Bretton Woods). I'm planning on Cannon and Bretton. Seems like some wiggle room according to Weather Underground. This forecast has improved since yesterday and last night, but it was pretty decent then as well.

Looking at various models it seems to be a solid "safe zone". I don't care if a few ice pellets drop in with the snow. But if this forecast is true, Bretton Woods will be nearly 100% on woods/glades and Cannon will be in the best shape of the season.

Idk but I'm pretty stoked. Good opportunity to use some pre-paid cheapo Cannon/Bretton passes.

I'd also be pretty happy going to Whiteface, Vermont, or Gore in the aftermath if you don't mind skiing some groomed trails and manky woods with an improved base.

Admittedly I'm fine with groomer zooming thanks to TunaSpeed version 3.1 ... ripping icy groomers is my weakness but I haven't experienced those conditions yet this season (except at Gunstock).

I'll get in another half day at Berkshire East tomorrow to prime my legs. I may do a 3 day in NH and ski Wed-Fri if Waterville, Burke or Wildcat appear to be good skiing for a Day 3. Mad River Glen, Bolton and Jay also a Day 3 option depending how things go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2020)

Just got this disgraceful email from Windham.



> *More Snow in the Forecast!  The Weekend is Looking Good!*
> Snowmakers have had a super-productive week, taking full advantage of the cold temperatures to lay down some incredible snow on both peaks. * There's more natural snow in the forecast for Saturday & Sunday*, and there's a packed list of events for the weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

I seem to remember starting a storm thread ...and the Cats got a foot...hmmm


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2020)

Zand said:


> Maybe in the near term but he needs to come back by the 1st week of Feb so he doesn't screw that up for me too.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

Ill be in st anton first week of feb..
Your..outta luck...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

Still curious about all these threads i started that resulted in no storm...
Ive skied quite a bit of new snow so far..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Still curious about all these threads i started that resulted in no storm...
> Ive skied quite a bit of new snow so far..



Because Stowe gets a lot of natural snow compared to 90% of all over local hills
I say in any winter that they normal conditions their is a lot more average snow fall


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

yup
but I have skied at K and Hunter in pretty good ones this year. And the day we were at Bell was ...very good


----------



## JimG. (Jan 23, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Still curious about all these threads i started that resulted in no storm...
> Ive skied quite a bit of new snow so far..



That's because most of the snow fell during weekdays not weekends. Until this one your threads were about weekends.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 23, 2020)

12-1 Sunday Hunter storm
12-7 Sunday Belleayre powder

12-30,31,  1-1 SB new years  powder
1-5 saturday stowe powder
1-18,19 Stowe MLK powder

Am I missing something??


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 23, 2020)

kingslug said:


> yup
> but I have skied at K and Hunter in pretty good ones this year. And the day we were at Bell was ...very good



Got to love Hunter and K snowmaking kills everyone else in our wonderful part of &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;
Yes that day at Bell was awesome 18 inches of snow in 3 days.
It was very nice to meet and ski with u and Jim
Here what Rebecca weather forecast for the weekend not great for most

"I'm having internet issues today so I'm going to try to put this up from my phone 

the weekend storm 

the storm is still on track but last night some of the models trended West a little if they're right we would have a warmer solution for the Middle Atlantic Eastern Pennsylvania Eastern New York State and New England a rain slash mix for those closer to the coast of interior parts of Pennsylvania New York State and New England seen at least some Stone with the marginal temperatures elevation will play a big role those in Northern New York State and Northern New England still could end up with several inches.

 the longer range

 if you remember a week or two ago I said there were signs that a sudden stratospheric warming event would be taking place by the middle of February that is now occurring. so this should impact our weather in 10 to 14 days. I would expect to see the model start to adjust to a colder pattern with a lot of troughing over the great lakes and East Coast. The first 7 to 10 days of February could be very cold with that undercutting jet our pattern is going to continue to be active for the next few weeks.

as for the weekend storm I will try to see if I can figure it out and information through the phone and make any updates but right now the storm is looking to trend west so it will cut down snow amounts


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2020)

fuck this shit. cancelled my hotel. expedia and the hotel were good enough to refund me even tho i was not entitled.

i'm gonna day trip stratton saturday. can't miss a weekend but not about to roll the dice on staying over for a slushy/rainy sunday with overnight lift icing. even mad/sugarbush seem to be well fucked.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> fuck this shit. cancelled my hotel. expedia and the hotel were good enough to refund me even tho i was not entitled.
> 
> i'm gonna day trip stratton saturday. can't miss a weekend but not about to roll the dice on staying over for a slushy/rainy sunday with overnight lift icing. even mad/sugarbush seem to be well fucked.



I don't think a wintery mix and a few inches accumulation, probably more at the summits is totally F'd. Just a better idea to wait for it to pass before going skiing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2020)

It gonna rain and ice bud.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2020)

12z all the runs told you otherwise. One shitty 18z and you panic? Go to Whiteface or Wildcat if you only like skiing pure powder conditions. I thought you were willing to do the drive?

If your only days are Sat-Sun I'd probably cancel too though. Midweek I look forward to seeing how this slop fills in the woods and puts a consistent surface on the trails.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 23, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't think* a wintery mix and a few inches accumulation*, probably more at the summits is totally F'd. Just a better idea to* wait for it to pass before going skiing.*



I'd say just the opposite on both counts.  

Looks like a decent shot of rain, and if you must ski this weekend, ski Saturday & ski somewhere north of the Massachusetts border.

EDIT:  And dont be afraid of driving home in a gully-washer.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2020)

yep, BG correct on all counts on that one. 

i cant ski monday so backend snow late sunday doesnt help me. im glad the rain is followed by snow. but sat evening>sunday isn't looking pretty. while i'm generally game to drive, i'm not gonna haul north when the weather is such a question mark. as BG said, best bet for my circumstances is to hit it quick saturday and then take it slow driving home in the rain.

and tuna, the rain has been overtaking vermont for the past 5 runs of the gfs, getting worse each time.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 23, 2020)

Don't trust the TunaForcast... I'd probably get warned if I bring up the certain memory I'm thinking of though....*sigh* 

Also put me down for Team Rain.  Not doubting a couple inches of slop though.


----------



## abc (Jan 23, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Don't trust the TunaForcast... I'd probably get warned if I bring up the certain memory I'm thinking of though....*sigh*


Tuna’s forecast track record makes kingslug’s “questionable decisions” track record downright reasonable!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 23, 2020)

oh i 'member.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 23, 2020)

I am skiing Cannon Saturday as things are not getting there until late afternoon. Then going to sugarbush Sunday as it seems that everything should be over with a little back side snow


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 23, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'd say just the opposite on both counts.
> 
> Looks like a decent shot of rain, and if you must ski this weekend, ski Saturday & ski somewhere north of the Massachusetts border.
> 
> EDIT:  And dont be afraid of driving home in a gully-washer.



Nah I'm going up to Cannon and/or Bretton and/or Wildcat  Wednesday through potentially Friday. Waiting for the slop to settle I figure base will be built up.

I knew you guys would put me in a position where I'd be forced to post my awesome snow condition photos from the trip though


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Nah I'm going up to Cannon and/or Bretton and/or Wildcat  Wednesday through potentially Friday. Waiting for the slop to settle I figure base will be built up.
> 
> I knew you guys would put me in a position where I'd be forced to post my awesome snow condition photos from the trip though



I think everyone was talking about this Saturday and Sunday not next week. But actually looks like nothing falling from the sky after this weekend up to next Thursday to replenish anything. Although ya never know 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like a good weekend to get caught up on work here in NJ.  Nothing seems worth the effort his Sunday.


----------



## crazy (Jan 24, 2020)

This season :-(

Don't get me wrong, I've had some really nice days. That first week of December, I was able to hit up Southern and Central VT for 3 days with pow or leftover pow. I had some fantastic snow during the New Year's eve storm. I skied the first Sunday in January and this past Sunday. 

But what stinks is that every time after we get some decent snow, we then get rain. Magic and Pico still don't have as many trails open today as they did on December 7/8. It feels like the natural base keeps growing and then shrinking, but isn't any deeper than it was a month and a half ago.

I know, this is just New England skiing. I've resigned myself to it. The key is to get it while the getting is good. But as a New Englander, I also like to complain :razz:


----------



## jaywbigred (Jan 24, 2020)

We've already canceled 3 trips to VT this season on account of the weather. With an 18 month old, the 4+ hour trip is kind of a pain, so we decided this year just to bag it if there is rain in the forecast. I think on all 3 of the canceled weekend, it rained at least part of the time or iced making lifts a mess. I was so excited when the forecast for this week looked good and now I am fecking bummed. Praying for a miracle at elevation now. Argh.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 24, 2020)

big nor'easter on next weekends models. but we've all seen that shit before...


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> big nor'easter on next weekends models. but we've all seen that shit before...



Like about this time last week :-(


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2020)

Ill be in the Alps..eating wiener schnitzel next weekend..hopefuly things turn around here..


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm hoping the 2019-2020 season wont be remembered as the year of "33 degrees and rain"..... I don't think there's anything more excruciating to a skier than that type of weather.


----------



## gnardawg (Jan 24, 2020)

Fixed it. Misery weather no matter the hobby or lack there of. 



GregoryIsaacs said:


> I'm hoping the 2019-2020 season wont be remembered as the year of "33 degrees and rain"..... I don't think there's anything more excruciating to *anyone *than that type of weather.


----------



## abc (Jan 24, 2020)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I'm hoping the 2019-2020 season wont be remembered as the year of "33 degrees and rain"..... I don't think there's anything more excruciating to a skier than that type of weather.


It's 33 degree and rain SOMEWHERE!


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 24, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> big nor'easter on next weekends models. but we've all seen that shit before...



I think this is all some kind of cosmic joke.....there are aliens or supernatural beings, observing the actions of east Coast Skiers.


X:  Why are you manipulating their weather forecasting devices again?
Y:  Pay attention to their emotional state.
X:  Hmm....I sense joy....unbridled happiness....an incredible sense of possibility and hope for fulfillment.
Y:  Yes....good....now watch what happens when I let the real weather forecast be known...ready?  Now.....
X:  OH!  My goodness!  Such sadness, and despair!  I fear for them!  
Y:  Interesting, isn't it?
X:  It's too much sadness!  Give them hope again!
Y:  I'll wait until the weekend is over.  Let them stay home and get some stuff done.  Then I'll manipulate the forecast again.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 24, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> I think this is all some kind of cosmic joke.....there are aliens or supernatural beings, observing the actions of east Coast Skiers.
> 
> 
> X:  Why are you manipulating their weather forecasting devices again?
> ...


----------



## slatham (Jan 24, 2020)

I recommend refraining from starting new threads called "New storm on the way" or the equivalent. F'ing kiss of death. 

And after the experience with this storm someone has the balls to mention next weekend? Do we not learn? 

In this pattern the models cannot be trusted regarding details like low placement, rain/snow line, vertical temp profiles, etc until the event is pretty much upon us. Sure they will give a hint that a "storm" is coming, but from a practical perspective the details are not to be trusted.

Edit: Threads called "Cold January on tap" should also be avoided. They ruin the whole month!


----------



## thebigo (Jan 24, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> big nor'easter on next weekends models. but we've all seen that shit before...



Midday GFS ran the low up the Appalachians to Toronto giving us yet another 35 degree downpour.


----------



## Zand (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks like the best chance of avoiding a washout in New England this weekend is SR/Loaf. The storm is taking a terrible track but luckily it's been cool to the south so not a lot of warm air pouring into the storm. Midlevels may stay cool enough over northern Maine to keep it sleet instead of rain/freezing rain.

Still 2+ months to turn this show around.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 24, 2020)

From NWS Albany: 

 This type of system often results
in a significant winter storm at this time of year, but in this
case the atmosphere is unseasonably warm for late January, and
precipitation for most of our area will be in the form of rain.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 24, 2020)

thebigo said:


> Midday GFS ran the low up the Appalachians to Toronto giving us yet another 35 degree downpour.



well fuck me.


----------



## cdskier (Jan 24, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> well fuck me.



Clearly your fault you know! :razz:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2020)

slatham said:


> Threads called "Cold January on tap" should also be avoided. They ruin the whole month!



Man does not currently have the ability to predict the weather far in advance.   This "Cold January" being one spectacular failure, but if you follow the 3 month predictions in particular, you'd begin to suspect a money with a dartboard could do almost as well.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Ill be in the Alps..eating wiener schnitzel next weekend..hopefuly things turn around here..



Where??  The giant ridge that has been plaguing them for the last month is finally breaking down just in time for you.  I will be in Zermatt on the 8th.


----------



## Abominable (Jan 24, 2020)

cdskier said:


> View attachment 26080



This is hilarious!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 24, 2020)

FucK this storm...  Calling for up to an inch and a half of rain here in PA.  Total Bullshit


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2020)

Just go skiing. Maybe we're tree skiing in March but your legs will be toast if you don't carve it up now one way or another. Does the trail have snow? OK, go skiing.

I know what it's like to be spoiled on powder skiing with recent excellent winters (and you never know when it turns around). Carve it up until then. You can always be a better skier and it's good exercise!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 24, 2020)

St Anton..we shall see


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 24, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Just go skiing. Maybe we're tree skiing in March but your legs will be toast if you don't carve it up now one way or another. Does the trail have snow? OK, go skiing.
> 
> I know what it's like to be spoiled on powder skiing with recent excellent winters (and you never know when it turns around). Carve it up until then. You can always be a better skier and it's good exercise!



no worries Tuna I've been out west already and rolled some runs over lunch.   I'm not going to ski in a  downpour tomorrow but I'll be back at it first thing Sunday!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 24, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Just go skiing. *Maybe we're tree skiing in March but your legs will be toast if you don't carve it up now *one way or another.



That's the truth!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 24, 2020)

I haven’t skied the last 2 weekends. I am skiing come hell or high water. Skied this afternoon at Cannon and will tomorrow as well. Calling for nothing until 4 or 5. Sunday going to sugarbush. Showing sleet until 10 then snow. We’ll see...


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Dickc (Jan 24, 2020)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> I'm hoping the 2019-2020 season wont be remembered as the year of "33 degrees and rain"..... I don't think there's anything more excruciating to a skier than that type of weather.



I guess it might not be a bad winter for someone who cannot ski as I am recovering from back surgery in December.  Rain in my driveway is SO much easier than snow to get rid of!!:razz:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 24, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Skied this afternoon at Cannon and will tomorrow as well



How'zit at Cannon?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2020)

From Rebecca Facebook
Not good new s

Still having internet issues. Here is a  post on this weekend’s event and the cooling I believe will be occurring as we approach February and especially during the first part of February. My internet looks to be messed up over the weekend. So I most likely won't post anything more until next week some time. 

We have a large upper level low combined with a surface low approaching from the south and west. This is causing windy conditions across Southwest Pennsylvania, for places like Pittsburgh rain today, becoming heavier tonight. For those in Western New York State winds will pick up this evening, with rain moving in. Those around the Finger Lakes could see a bit of freezing rain.   The rain will continue through Saturday for Western Pennsylvania and Western New York, as things progress from the southwest to northeast. 

For the I-95 heavy rain after Midnight Philadelphia should be in the heavy rain tomorrow morning, for those of y’all around New York City the rain should be falling heavy by Saturday afternoon. South/Central New England looks to be mainly a rain event with some mixing.   Saturday morning, the highest elevations in the lower Hudson Valley, New Jersey, into Pennsylvania highest elevations could start out with some mix for a couple of hours; but then it will change over to rain.

There could be some freezing rain across Northeast Pennsylvania, into the Hudson Valley, and southern New England. Ice amounts of over a quarter of an inch are possible across parts of Northeast Pennsylvania and Northwest New Jersey. For the northern Mid Atlantic into Southern New England rain during the afternoon could be moderate to heavy at times.  Boston should be in the rain by Saturday evening. 

Western Pennsylvania will see a changeover to some scattered snow on Sunday. This will also likely occur across much of Pennsylvania, New York State, and New England as well.  Those in the coastal plain on Northern New England look to see a rain/mix.  Interior Northern New York State and Northern New England looks to see a moderate event. These areas could see some sleet/ freezing rain. As far as accumulations, the lower elevations will see mainly rain, with a mix for the higher elevations.  For much of New York State a dusting to 2 inches of accumulation is likely, with the higher elevations with colder temperatures see 2-6 inches with the highest areas seeing 6+ inches.  

Next week is looking to see temperatures around seasonal for this time of year, with generally tranquil conditions for at least the first half of the week. 

Yesterday, I mentioned a Sudden Stratospheric Warming Event starting. 

Here a couple of images from Climate Prediction Center website, showing temperature analyses over the North Pole. The first image shows the current Polar Vortex over the Northern Polar Region. the second shows warming taking place in the 10 day, that is shifting that Polar Vortex Eastward away from the North Pole. Many times, when this occurs, cold air over the Polar Region can be displaced southward into the lower latitudes, resulting in colder air over central and Eastern North America.  This is why, I was talking about temperatures cooling as we move into February.  The Ensemble runs are showing this idea taking place.

Other images  courtesy of Tropical Tidbits and Pivotal Weather


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 25, 2020)

Stratton skied ok today. Got on chair at 815, went hard to 2. Visibility was getting bad. Light rain started as I left. All woods skiable but thin. Got 30k and now heading home


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> From Rebecca Facebook
> Not good new s
> 
> Still having internet issues. Here is a  post on this weekend’s event and the cooling I believe will be occurring as we approach February and especially during the first part of February. My internet looks to be messed up over the weekend. So I most likely won't post anything more until next week some time.
> ...



Snowing in tug hill NY Snowing moderately here on the Tug.  All Y'all can report your local conditions here....

I've been having to place some of y'all in Rebecca's Jail, due to not following the rules. These mutes aren't permanent; the length of each is based on the severity of the violation.   We don't like to do this, but the rules have to be enforced.  Treat others with the respect they are owed.  To earn respect one has to owe respect.
"


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2020)

As of 2 pm from Rebecca Facebook Saturday
Where snowy Ridge lots of snow for East Coast some people might want go I highly recommend when it has amazing lake effect events in normal winters

""Snowing moderately here on the Tug.  All Y'all can report your local conditions ""


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2020)

I was thinking yesterday somebody needs to build a large mountain in that area of New York. Sure building a mountain could be expensive, but think of all the $ saved on snowmaking!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> I was thinking yesterday somebody needs to build a large mountain in that area of New York. Sure building a mountain could be expensive, but think of all the $ saved on snowmaking!



Snowy Ridge is very old school vibe of Platty 
And very affordable as it that whole area of NY state snow on small several hills open for skiing snowboard .


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2020)

It looks OK in the trees but 500' vert is less than halfway up Berkshire East. Maybe Snow Ridge should start piling mounds of dirt on the summit every summer.

The only mountain I'm aware of which actually did that is Le Massif in Quebec, but it's just a lump on the summit intended for FIS racing.


----------



## Glenn (Jan 25, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Stratton skied ok today. Got on chair at 815, went hard to 2. Visibility was getting bad. Light rain started as I left. All woods skiable but thin. Got 30k and now heading home



It was a zoo mid morning. Agreed; skied ok but visibility wasn't that great. My wife and out hadn't been on the hill in a few weeks, so it was nice to make some turns. 

Run of the day was the beverage and nachos we had at the Grindstone.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2020)

Im fixing some core shots.pink floyd on the stereo .Hunter tomorrow..what the  hell...
And some pretty good Woodford Reserve...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> pink floyd on the stereo



If you should go skating
On the thin ice crusting the slopes
Dragging behind you the silent reproach
Of a million icy runs

Don't be surprised,
When a crack in the ice
Appears under your skis
You slip out of your boots and land on your behind
With your fear flowing out behind you
As you ski the boilerplate ice

oooh oooh oooh baby blue ice


----------



## NYDB (Jan 25, 2020)

The radar does not look pretty for VT ski country for the next few hours.   Yikes


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2020)

Or i could just continue to listen to Floyd and watch ski movies ...lol


----------



## drjeff (Jan 25, 2020)

Currently freezing rain at Mount Snow...32.6 at 2200 feet....

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thebigo (Jan 25, 2020)

Not going to happen, but fun to dream


----------



## Edd (Jan 25, 2020)

Planning on BW Monday and hoping for the best. Already committed to a ski & stay at the Mt Washington. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2020)

From another great reliable forecasters on Facebook
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NortheastSkiology/permalink/485509392112479/

Looking better and better
Posted at 6 pm ish on Saturday January 25 2020
BACK-END SNOW & SUNDAY CONDITIONS
Gore flipped to snow already.  Probably received about 1/4" to 1/2" of rain and freezing rain before changing back to snow on the trail end of this initial push of moisture.  There is some hope for tomorrow in N-NY and N-VT for some notable resurfacing where the rain and icing were minimal.  Attached is the NAM3K simulated radar covering 6 p.m. today through all of Tuesday.

There's a chunk of moisture hitting N-NY and N-VT Sunday morning associated with the decaying inland low before it turns into a more typical orographic lift event in those areas.  The back-end event should last until sometime on Tuesday and may mostly recover N-VT.  N-NH should pick up several inches of snow mostly after Sunday's lift hours, and a combination of lake effect and the decaying shortwave should bring +6" of snow to W-NY and the Tug Hill resorts.  Jay Peak is currently forecasted by the NWS with about 7" and around Stowe at 3"-4", though the forecast will likely rise.  Monday will be the better day in N-VT, but Sunday may be the better day at Gore and Whiteface as their snow mostly happens between now and in the morning.  N-ME does not look like they will benefit much if at all from the back-end of this storm.  We are still not certain about the precipitation type during the bulk of precip tonight in N-NH and N-ME.

On Sunday all of the Greens looks to freeze up overnight.  These slopes will ski better with a late groom.  Expect some lift icing issues in the morning in N-NY, VT, N-NH, and N-ME.  Places like S-NH, S-ME, and MA likely at least go above freezing in the morning, and some will stay above freezing the entire time, and despite the rain, those with a nice thick surface on top of whatever is below will fare the best.  W-NY, C-NY, and S-NY should all freeze up tonight, maybe a soft freeze, and will mostly warm just above freezing Sunday.  The timing of the grooming will help determine who has the best conditions where it freezes, however, a deeper soft/granular surface will do better than where it was dust on crust. Many non-major resorts groom in the mornings.  Larger resorts generally groom close until open, or at least during the late night and maybe until open.  Those that groom wet slush early so that it sets up overnight are the ones you want to avoid on days like this.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 25, 2020)

I sharpened my rock skis...


----------



## skiur (Jan 25, 2020)

My house is about half way up w Hill Rd at K and at 7:30 it is puking wet heavy snow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 25, 2020)

Glenn said:


> It was a zoo mid morning. Agreed; skied ok but visibility wasn't that great. My wife and out hadn't been on the hill in a few weeks, so it was nice to make some turns.
> 
> Run of the day was the beverage and nachos we had at the Grindstone.



accidentally found myself at the gondola around 10:30 am and did not like that. otherwise i was singles line and a minimal wait if any all day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2020)

Edd said:


> Planning on BW Monday and hoping for the best. Already committed to a ski & stay at the Mt Washington.



I'll be pretty curious how it was, and I hope you have a good time. Seems like some snow might bond to the rain on the back end and make for a skiable surface... Going up Wednesday night and going to decide if I ski Thursday or Thurs+Friday (if things are good and fun). I'm pretty sure at least one of those days (or the only day) will be Bretton Woods.

I'm already committed to a $48 room in Lincoln, so... lol


----------



## skiur (Jan 25, 2020)

skiur said:


> My house is about half way up w Hill Rd at K and at 7:30 it is puking wet heavy snow.



9:00 and still puking wet heavy snow at about 1800 feet


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2020)

skiur said:


> 9:00 and still puking wet heavy snow at about 1800 feet



The radar confirms you are a very lucky individual at least for the moment


----------



## slatham (Jan 25, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> The radar confirms you are a very lucky individual at least for the moment



Radar is not always accurate when it comes to precip type. Has been snowing via Stratton web cams until just now and radar showed rain.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 25, 2020)

slatham said:


> Radar is not always accurate when it comes to precip type. Has been snowing via Stratton web cams until just now and radar showed rain.



I just messed with the Bretton Woods interactive cam and the trees and gondola station (at the base) are looking nice and snowy. Last I checked before dinner they were completely bare. Whew Lordy let it happen...


----------



## thebigo (Jan 25, 2020)

Wildcat webcam shows it hammering snow, damn I wish I wasnt committed to my kids seasonal program at crotch tomorrow.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2020)

Wildcat claiming 2-4”. BW claiming 1”. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 26, 2020)

I would assume the 2-4” being reported across ski country is a wet and heavy one with an ice layer underneath? also anticipating lift delays at least at k. Think I’m glad I bagged today. It’s nice to wake up at home for once


----------



## kingslug (Jan 26, 2020)

Checked mt snows report..good amount of lifts on hold for de icing..


----------



## fbrissette (Jan 26, 2020)

2 inches of wet snow no ice accumulation at Jay Peak.


----------



## skiur (Jan 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I would assume the 2-4” being reported across ski country is a wet and heavy one with an ice layer underneath? also anticipating lift delays at least at k. Think I’m glad I bagged today. It’s nice to wake up at home for once



Killington has lift delays every morning lately.  It could be a bluebird day with no wind and they still have delays.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2020)

Great news
Hope this anther very reliable skier snowboard weather guy
Sorry about jinx c
I think everyone be different mood before next weekend
https://www.facebook.com/groups/NortheastSkiology/permalink/485752818754803/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/NortheastSkiology/permalink/485752818754803/

"BACK-END SNOW EVENT UPDATE #1
NWS offices have some numbers for us for 7 a.m. today through 7 a.m. on Tuesday, which is probably most of the event if not all of it.  I've attached a loop showing the NWS cumulative snow forecasted during this time every 6 hours.  I've also attached the NAM3K simulated radar covering this exact same period.  Note that this does not include the 4" or so already on the ground at Gore and Whiteface, or the 2"-3" or so already on the ground in VT, and whatever fell in NH and ME last night and so you can add those on top.

The snow should start impacting VT somewhere between open and 11 a.m. in earnest according to the NAM3K, however NWS offices see this happening mostly late Sunday through Tuesday morning in VT.  NWS Portland doesn't have totals in for after 7 p.m. on Monday yet, but it appears that things may pick up to some extent late Monday and Tuesday in N-NH and N-ME, though we're not talking about huge totals here.

Taking Sunday's snow into account, a storm total of 10"-15" is being forecasted for the Green Mountain Spine (north of I-89 by the definition I follow).  Notable snow is also forecasted between Killington and MRG, but take note that this is going to be over 48 hours and that's why I'm using these loops showing how it falls over a two day period.  Monday would be a good day for some soft turns and some refills in these areas, and Tuesday for full depth and more bumps.  Sunday will probably be the better day at Whiteface and Gore, and in N-NH and N-ME due to more snow on the front end of this storm.

I've cut out the lake effect areas in the NWS map, but the forecast is for generally 4"-6" at W-NY resorts, and on the western side of the ADK's, resorts there have a 4"-6" range.

I believe the NWS Albany forecast for the Stratton, Mount Snow and Bromley area may be a little heavy, but certainly possible.  Otherwise, this is a nice middle of the line forecast.  Since this is a long event and models have done so poorly with tracking this storm to date, I would not be surprised to see some variability here.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2020)

Worst fears mitigated. It was raining heavy down here in Pioneer Valley last night but Berkshire East webcam looks like they're doing just fine and with a nice groom on soft snow this morning.

Gore 4-5"
Killinton 3"
Jay 2-3"
Bretton Woods 1"
MRG 2"
Bolton 3"
Wildcat 5"
Cannon zilch but minimal damage
Waterville 2"

Looking forward to see how the upslope piles up (or doesn't) next couple days. Pretty glad I kept my NH room for Wednesday night. Thursday might be my first day at Wildcat since I was a kid.


----------



## Edd (Jan 26, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looking forward to see how the upslope piles up (or doesn't) next couple days. Pretty glad I kept my NH room for Wednesday night. Thursday might be my first day at Wildcat since I was a kid.



Nice! Are you an Epic passholder?

I’m hoping to ski Monday-Thursday this week, so the accumulation is a bit of a relief. Winging the location day by day starting Tuesday.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 26, 2020)

^ Nope but I think it's $53 Sunday-Friday with Ride and Ski Card
Also have 50% off Waterville so that's an option, along with some pre-paid Cannon and Bretton passes.

I may also ski in Vermont on Wednesday "on the way up" to NH and play it by ear. I'm kind of liking the Waterville idea though if semi-firm groomers is what's up anyway.

Keep us updated on your 4 days of winging it -- & hope you have a great trip.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 26, 2020)

Hunter is busy...hmm


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 26, 2020)

Whomever decided not to ski this weekend missed out. Yesterday sunshine most of the day at Cannon and snowing today at the bush. Just took a run down Rumble and it was fantastic. Now taking a break with a sip of sunshine ( farmstead Edward just kicked)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Jan 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> accidentally found myself at the gondola around 10:30 am and did not like that. otherwise i was singles line and a minimal wait if any all day.




Sunrise Express was a shiteshow until around lunchtime Saturday. 

Good move on running the singles line.


----------



## smac75 (Jan 26, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Whomever decided not to ski this weekend missed out. Yesterday sunshine most of the day at Cannon and snowing today at the bush. Just took a run down Rumble and it was fantastic. Now taking a break with a sip of sunshine ( farmstead Edward just kicked)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Agree 100%! Did Lift Line and middle earth today and both were amazing.  So much snow up there! Easily my two favorite runs this year. So glad we didn’t cancel plans to drive up (in awful weather btw) last night.


----------



## Los (Jan 26, 2020)

smac75 said:


> Agree 100%! Did Lift Line and middle earth today and both were amazing.  So much snow up there! Easily my two favorite runs this year. So glad we didn’t cancel plans to drive up (in awful weather btw) last night.



Similar experience at Stowe — what a phenomenal day! (No crowds after noon too)


----------



## cdskier (Jan 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I would assume the 2-4” being reported across ski country is a wet and heavy one with an ice layer underneath? also anticipating lift delays at least at k. Think I’m glad I bagged today. It’s nice to wake up at home for once



I'd say the snow/sleet/whatever that fell overnight was dense at Sugarbush, but not wet other than maybe the bottom 100' of vertical or so. No ice layer either. Was quite good today out there. No lift delays.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 26, 2020)

Mt Ellen skied better today than last Sunday.  Snowing at varying intensity all morning and every chair was basically ski on.


----------



## parahelia (Jan 26, 2020)

Today was a surprisingly great day at Sunday River.  Better than Saturday, which was fine but unremarkable. Some.... stuff fell overnight; not all snow but not a thick ice glaze either.  Whatever it was skied well and adhered to the layers underneath.  Spent most of the day in Jordan/Oz, where Wizard’s Gulch was ROTD - the woods coverage was surprisingly good up high.  Eureka was also a lot of fun.

Sunny skies and above freezing for a lot of the day which kept things soft.  And minimal lines - we just kept lapping Jordan - I think the forecast kept the crowds down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2020)

JimG. said:


> We need him to go out west and screw up the weather there.


St Anton is getting dumped on starting tomorrow...so with my miraculous powers I'll be sending some of that back to here when I get there...
This weekend didn't turn out that bad for some here...hmmm


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2020)

Guess Stowe did OK


[h=5]3in[/h][h=6]OVERNIGHT
SNOWFALL[/h]

[h=5]5in[/h][h=6]24 HOUR
SNOWFALL[/h]

[h=5]7in[/h][h=6]48 HOUR
SNOWFALL[/h]


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2020)

kingslug said:


> St Anton is getting dumped on starting tomorrow...so with my miraculous powers I'll be sending some of that back to here when I get there...
> This weekend didn't turn out that bad for some here...hmmm



I was at Mt Snow with my son for a high school ski trip. Much to my amazement the skiing was pretty good even though the weather sucked. Since the GSX was running there was no waiting in line at the base and the north face was ski on all day. Chute had top to bottom snowmaking whales which were a ton of fun in the fog and some natural trails like Challenger and Boulder Pile were good also.
Even skied a few short pitches in the trees.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2020)

See..all was not lost. Reports of my miraculous powers to destroy all ski related weather..are very suspect  LOL..


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2020)

JimG. said:


> I was at Mt Snow with my son for a high school ski trip. Much to my amazement the skiing was pretty good even though the weather sucked. Since the GSX was running there was no waiting in line at the base and the north face was ski on all day. Chute had top to bottom snowmaking whales which were a ton of fun in the fog and some natural trails like Challenger and Boulder Pile were good also.
> Even skied a few short pitches in the trees.


Substitute the trail name Fallen Timbers for Chute (Timbers had the fresh whales and Chute was wearing corduroy before it eventually got a bit skied off as the day went on) and your report is dead on! 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Substitute the trail name Fallen Timbers for Chute (Timbers had the fresh whales and Chute was wearing corduroy before it eventually got a bit skied off as the day went on) and your report is dead on!
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Tough to gauge which trail I was on looking at trail map (no idea on most of trail names at Snow).

In any case the fog skiing on the whales was super fun.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 27, 2020)

kingslug said:


> See..all was not lost. Reports of my miraculous powers to destroy all ski related weather..are very suspect  LOL..



Actually I count on you to bring awesome skiing weather to the east when you leave for other ski locations outside the east. 

Your "this weekend" threads are what messes up eastern weather because they inspire all the amateur meteorological speculation. Not really your fault, just sayin.


----------



## kendo (Jan 27, 2020)

@kingslug. . . Another 3"+ since this am at Stowe.  Vis sucks up top but the skiing is great.   I've got no complaints for your storm threads as you've set me up well each trip this yr!  Thx.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 27, 2020)

I like these threads, I can say one thing and get a bunch of people to cancel their rooms. I go either way because I have tickets to use.... less people on the hill and I don't have to ride the chair with people complaining about global warming


----------



## Edd (Jan 27, 2020)

Bretton Woods was pretty good today. There’re trees in play. Ungroomed was a bit too firm this morning but some afternoon snow softened things up a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 27, 2020)

the ingredients for a noreaster are there, but the coastal low and the jetstream snow need to phase and so far the models dont have them linking up...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> the ingredients for a noreaster are there, but the coastal low and the jetstream snow need to phase and so far the models dont have them linking up...



Maybe around the 8th? ;-)


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 27, 2020)

nor'easter is back in the 18z. the systems phased. but now its looking super coastal long island connecticut type storm with only fringes hitting ski country. still plenty of time to change...


----------



## NYDB (Jan 27, 2020)

Low is just hitting the west coast now, so anybody's guess at this point.  

2/11 storm looks good though :roll:


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2020)

Stowe got 6 today


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2020)

Any help i can give.


----------



## kendo (Jan 28, 2020)

I shouldn't have posted in this thread yesterday - got jinxed!  Stowe gondola, spruce and sensation quads all down today due to icing.    

11" + since Sunday has Mansfield skiing great.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2020)

Well i know one thing fore sure..its dumping in St Anton..up to 2 feet predicted..
Right when im going there..i must have better European luck


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 28, 2020)

and the 12z brings the low out to sea. lol.


----------



## tumbler (Jan 28, 2020)

100% chance that it might snow or that it might not.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 28, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> and the 12z brings the low out to sea. lol.



What a difference from yesterday to today. Mid-Feb looks crazy, but that'll probably change again by tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2020)

100% chance of weather...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2020)

You wont know anything until the 12z Thursday (or maybe 18z), because that's when the interaction will be digested.


----------



## FBGM (Jan 28, 2020)

Lols at more rain


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Well i know one thing fore sure..its dumping in St Anton..up to 2 feet predicted..
> Right when im going there..i must have better European luck



Hopefully it doesn't snow too much and you can get to the mountains and they are open.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2020)

Checked the webcams..theyre out there..we shall see
Even if it doesnt snow again..you cant track out 110,000 acres...


----------



## louisemann (Jan 29, 2020)

I am a weather geek and have been scouring various sources, tracking the weekend storm. It doesn't look promising. I decided to buy my ticket for Sunday (Bromley, haven't been since I was 18) and free Magic Mountain No Boundaries on Monday. Will catch the game in between runs. GO CHIEFS

Annie (formerly Caribchakita but cannot login to the damn site so re registered)


----------



## machski (Jan 29, 2020)

Doesn't look like it's going to do anything now this weekend.  Better than some alternatives.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Hawk (Jan 29, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Checked the webcams..theyre out there..we shall see
> Even if it doesnt snow again..you cant track out 110,000 acres...



Where are you staying, St Anton, St Christoph, Lech, Zurs?  If you are in St Anton try to ski 87, 90 and 40 for Pow.  Not many people go there.  Also on the Rendl side of st Anton, go to the top of the Riffebahn II Double.  You go off the back side and down the valley and hook left back to the bottom.  Excellent run and easy to navigate.  Get a guide.  The Galzigbahn lift right out of town is an engineering marvel.  You are going to love that place.  Also the Krazy Kangaroo is the afternoon hot spot.  Enjoy your travels.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 29, 2020)

Check this out if you have a minute.  These places are more side country and well worth trying.

http://www.st-antonamarlberg.co.uk/st-anton-skiing-info/the-ski-area-st-anton/off-piste-skiing-st-anton/


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2020)

Great thanx for info..staying in st Anton..watched 100 youtube vids..the north velluga from the top looks..scary as shit but doable...probably going to hire guides for a lot of the trip..map is way too big and confusing..


----------



## Hawk (Jan 29, 2020)

Daniel Federspeil was a guide that was recommended to us by friends that go there a bunch.  He was excellent.  We talked a bit about what we wanted to do and he nailed it.  The operation is family run and they are all really nice people.  The operation is right in the center of town next to the Rendl Lift.  Check them out if you don't have anything planned.

http://alpine-faszination.at/en/category/team/


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2020)

We have monday planned but ill check him out as well
Thanx


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2020)

Did you do valluga north or west??


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 1, 2020)

It looks like I’m going to cancel my trip to Snowshoe next Wednesday because of rain ($600 deposit lost) &#55358;&#56622;, so I looked at the GFS for going north and saw this.
I can’t believe it but it gives me hope for NY and VT.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2020)

$600 nonrefundable deposit in west virginia for skiing? craziness.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 1, 2020)

Yeah no shit.. I’m from the Poconos and figured we would check it out because I have some friends from Maryland going.
Hell maybe I should just go west, I have plenty of Delta points.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2020)

i went to snowshoe once when i went to college in dc. its not a bad place. high elevation (5k at the summit i think?). upside down with the lodge and parking at top. some good long decently pitched runs. no idea if there is tree skiing. but jesus i wouldn't put money down in advance for it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i went to snowshoe once when i went to college in dc. its not a bad place. high elevation (5k at the summit i think?). upside down with the lodge and parking at top. some good long decently pitched runs. no idea if there is tree skiing. but jesus i wouldn't put money down in advance for it.


You kind of have to prebook there. It's in day trip range for a very small amount of people and the lodging fills up fast.   Place is super busy.  Ranks in the top 10 in the East for skier visits if not top 5.  Something like 500k skier visits a year, so more than Stowe.  Different than the Northeast was the place had a healthy midweek business all season.  They'd pack the place with church groups from Georgia, Alabama midweek.  I remember a few of them bringing massive Christian Rock productions to the ballrooms.  Full on light shows and professional sound while they rocked the Jesus praise.

4848 is the elevation.  200" of natural.  Most of the skiing is only about 700 vertical, but they do have two legit 1500' vert trails off the backside with pretty decent pitch.  They had a few tree skiing areas then, but it was nothing special.

I ran their conference and catering business, the comedy club and two of their restaurants in 2002-2003.  I'm not sure if the place is the same today, but it PARTIED back then during ski season.  Bars would keep serving until 3-4AM even though last call was 2.  Jose Cuervo weekend in March was a bigger party than anything I've ever seen up here.  People skiing with squirt guns full of tequila, folks puking on the side of the trails.  We'd open the main club at 8AM with a line out the door and sell 100k worth of liquor the main Saturday.  Bartenders would make $3k for the day.    Summertime had a pretty good festival schedule as well.   Essentially there were no cops because there is no town.  Just a few resort security guards who let things slide. State Police was in Marlinton 45 minutes away and would only show up when called.  I can't recall any ski resort that I've seen so much rampant non-discreet cocaine usage as I did there.  

It was a time, but I knew I'd be out of there quickly.  Pocahantes county is the size of Rhode Island with a population of 10k.  Not exactly a great place to be in your mid 20s.   For any sort of shows / culture you had to go to Morgantown, Charlottesville or Roanoke, which were all 2.5-3 hours away.  I'd typically just go to DC or Asheville for long weekends every other month or so to find civilization.  Not far from Snowshoe is the largest white supremacists compound in the country.  Saw some fd up shit from them where they'd show up to the bars sometimes for the sole purpose of starting shit with the hundreds of South American workers the mountain employed.   After 15 months I had enough and moved on. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2020)

yeah man. we were a bunch of dc college jew boys from the northeast driving our new york plates around. we were running out of gas. phones didnt work. our directions were printed on a piece of paper. and the people at the gas station we finally found were...something

we day tripped it from dc in college that one time. ludicrous day trips have been par for me for a long time.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 1, 2020)

It was setup 3 months ago so we figured February would a safe bet.
Heading south and slightly west always felt strange to me.
Since I’m taking a big loss, I decided on a cheap trip.
Wednesday Greek Peak (Free) staying at my sister’s house on Oneida lake, then McCully mountain in Oldforge New York. (First place I skied 35years ago) Then onto Whiteface for another free day. Not sure after that.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 1, 2020)

if you are up at whiteface, just bite the bullet and come across to stowe or smuggs or jay. far northern vermont is skiing great. smuggs today was super fun. 100% open. woods and backcountry totally skiable.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 1, 2020)

Thinking Stowe Saturday. I was up there on my motorcycle this past summer and put it on my bucket list.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 1, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> Thinking Stowe Saturday. I was up there on my motorcycle this past summer and put it on my bucket list.


 
show up early if you want good parking.. like, real early

Also don't be afraid to ski the Sensation Quad terrain and whatever that chairlift that goes up Hackett's Highway if the 4 Runner and Gondola have big lines. A lot of good terrain you can access without taking the main lifts. Choose your runs on the Gondi and 4 Runner with more intention. If you get there early and stay late you should get some good runs on those lifts though.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 1, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> show up early if you want good parking.. like, real early
> 
> Also don't be afraid to ski the Sensation Quad terrain and whatever that chairlift that goes up Hackett's Highway if the 4 Runner and Gondola have big lines. A lot of good terrain you can access without taking the main lifts. Choose your runs on the Gondi and 4 Runner with more intention. If you get there early and stay late you should get some good runs on those lifts though.


My Stowe plan is always like you said, real early.  Catch the Forerunner at 7:30. Ski it for an hour, so 4-5 runs.  Then Gondola for an hour.  Head over to big Spruce for an hour.  Early lunch at Spruce.  Back to Forerunner during peak lunch when lines calm down.  Then ski the triple or double until the Forerunner and Gondi lines die back down.  

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> You kind of have to prebook there. It's in day trip range for a very small amount of people and the lodging fills up fast.   Place is super busy.  Ranks in the top 10 in the East for skier visits if not top 5.  Something like 500k skier visits a year, so more than Stowe.  Different than the Northeast was the place had a healthy midweek business all season.  They'd pack the place with church groups from Georgia, Alabama midweek.  I remember a few of them bringing massive Christian Rock productions to the ballrooms.  Full on light shows and professional sound while they rocked the Jesus praise.
> 
> 4848 is the elevation.  200" of natural.  Most of the skiing is only about 700 vertical, but they do have two legit 1500' vert trails off the backside with pretty decent pitch.  They had a few tree skiing areas then, but it was nothing special.
> 
> ...



How the hell has this NOT been the basis for a ski movie yet?

It literally has everything that Hollywood desires.

Sex, drugs, partying, women, alcohol abuse, uneducated white racists, and even the opportunity to insult Christians.

Somebody call Harvey Weinstein.............. oh..... wait.......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 1, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> woods and backcountry totally skiable.



Thinking of coming up next weekend.  Did you make it into the Birthday Bowls?


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 1, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> How the hell has this NOT been the basis for a ski movie yet?
> 
> It literally has everything that Hollywood desires.
> 
> ...



Sounds much like the ski area in hot tub time machine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thinking of coming up next weekend.  Did you make it into the Birthday Bowls?



Yes. Took one run thru the bowls. I don’t know the name of individual lines back there but it was easily run of the day

These are both pics from that run:


And here’s a map of the line. I went up sterling, skied off lift to the right, then ducked the rope on the left and skirted the edge of the pond. Hiked up towards Stowe to the first area where the hike levels out, by the long trail signage, put skis on and entered there, followed a blazed trail til the woods opened on my right.





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 2, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> It looks like I’m going to cancel my trip to Snowshoe next Wednesday because of rain ($600 deposit lost) ��, so I looked at the GFS for going north and saw this.
> I can’t believe it but it gives me hope for NY and VT.View attachment 26143



Is that for next weekend, or the holiday weekend?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Yes. *Took one run thru the bowls.* I don’t know the name of individual lines back there but it was *easily run of the day*



Why didnt you lap it?  That looks fantastic (and way better than I would have thought).



KustyTheKlown said:


> I went up sterling, skied off lift to the right, then* ducked the rope on the left* and skirted the edge of the pond.



I'm surprised they had the rope up.  Was that keeping people out?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2020)

Weather related
Getting better for our hills
We should all be snowboarding or skiing 
White lines of smoth powder very soon maybe stay North next weekend
This from my favorite forecaster from facecrap.

We have a clipper (really more of a glorified warm front) moving through.  This will bring a few rain/snow showers into the region Parts of Pennsylvania, northern Maryland, northern New Jersey into New York State and New England, could see a dusting to an inch or so, of snow/mix. With parts of northern New York State and northern into central New England seeing 1-3 inches of this snow/mix The Tug Hill into the eastern Adirondacks could see 2-5 inches of snow. Southern into Central Pennsylvania, Mid Atlantic and southern New England many will see rain. So no real weather worries,  But roads could be a slippery so keep that in mind.  So those Super Bowl parties should go off with no weather worries. 

Well Punxsutawney says it’s going to be an early spring. I’ve seen Staten Island Chuck and Manchester’s Chuckles the Groundhog said the same thing.  I think Considering winter has been a no show for many of us.  It makes sense from them to say that. NOAA seems to agree, they show February being quite warm.

It will be warmer tomorrow into Tuesday. Then we turn colder for the 2nd half of the week.  It won’t be super cold, but cold enough to produce snow for parts of our region.  We will also have a couple areas of low pressure moving up the Eastern Seaboard.

Tomorrow we will see more sun with temperatures ending around 10 degrees warmer than today. Tuesday will see a cold front slowly approach, it will kick off some rain/snow showers later Tuesday/Tuesday night. Those with the best chance for rain will be across western Pennsylvania, with more in the way of snow/mix in New York State. The front will move into the region on Wednesday, where it will stall.  At the same time will see weak to moderate high pressure build down from Canada. The high pressure will allow moderately cold air to filter into New England and New York State.  There will be low pressure moving along the front. The northern Mid Atlantic will be on the warm side of the front, so mostly rain for y’all.  Rain across western Pennsylvania, will change to a snow/mix Wednesday then snow for Thursday into Friday. For northern Pennsylvania, New York State and New England rain will change over to snow/mix. The farther north and higher up you are the greater your chance for more in the way of snow.  As the high pressure gives way snow/mix will change back over to rain/mix. 

Thursday night/Friday a stronger wave will work up the East Coast. Northern areas will change from snow over to a mix of sleet and freezing rain.  Southern areas will warm Thursday afternoon, changing over from a mix to primarily rain Thursday night and Friday, rain amounts of one to one and half of an inch are possible. Parts of New York State and northern and Central New England could end up with significant snow accumulation during the entire event and very slippery roads are possible during this event.

The system clears the region by next Saturday afternoon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2020)

Weather related
Getting better for our hills
We should all be snowboarding or skiing 
White lines of smoth powder very soon maybe stay North next weekend
This from my favorite forecaster from facecrap.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2020)

We have a clipper (really more of a glorified warm front) moving through.  This will bring a few rain/snow showers into the region Parts of Pennsylvania, northern Maryland, northern New Jersey into New York State and New England, could see a dusting to an inch or so, of snow/mix. With parts of northern New York State and northern into central New England seeing 1-3 inches of this snow/mix The Tug Hill into the eastern Adirondacks could see 2-5 inches of snow. Southern into Central Pennsylvania, Mid Atlantic and southern New England many will see rain. So no real weather worries,  But roads could be a slippery so keep that in mind.  So those Super Bowl parties should go off with no weather worries. 

Well Punxsutawney says it’s going to be an early spring. I’ve seen Staten Island Chuck and Manchester’s Chuckles the Groundhog said the same thing.  I think Considering winter has been a no show for many of us.  It makes sense from them to say that. NOAA seems to agree, they show February being quite warm.

It will be warmer tomorrow into Tuesday. Then we turn colder for the 2nd half of the week.  It won’t be super cold, but cold enough to produce snow for parts of our region.  We will also have a couple areas of low pressure moving up the Eastern Seaboard.

Tomorrow we will see more sun with temperatures ending around 10 degrees warmer than today. Tuesday will see a cold front slowly approach, it will kick off some rain/snow showers later Tuesday/Tuesday night. Those with the best chance for rain will be across western Pennsylvania, with more in the way of snow/mix in New York State. The front will move into the region on Wednesday, where it will stall.  At the same time will see weak to moderate high pressure build down from Canada. The high pressure will allow moderately cold air to filter into New England and New York State.  There will be low pressure moving along the front. The northern Mid Atlantic will be on the warm side of the front, so mostly rain for y’all.  Rain across western Pennsylvania, will change to a snow/mix Wednesday then snow for Thursday into Friday. For northern Pennsylvania, New York State and New England rain will change over to snow/mix. The farther north and higher up you are the greater your chance for more in the way of snow.  As the high pressure gives way snow/mix will change back over to rain/mix. 

Thursday night/Friday a stronger wave will work up the East Coast. Northern areas will change from snow over to a mix of sleet and freezing rain.  Southern areas will warm Thursday afternoon, changing over from a mix to primarily rain Thursday night and Friday, rain amounts of one to one and half of an inch are possible. Parts of New York State and northern and Central New England could end up with significant snow accumulation during the entire event and very slippery roads are possible during this event.

The system clears the region by next Saturday afternoon.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Why didnt you lap it?  That looks fantastic (and way better than I would have thought).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised they had the rope up.  Was that keeping people out?



No rope. Just my shorthand description of where you exit. I’ve seen it roped in the past but it’s clearly marked as “you are leaving the ski area” etc. 

I didnt lap it bc it was getting late. I warmed up on sterling bc it opened at 8, then switched to Madonna when it opened around 9. Got to the bowls and it was already 1:30 and I had skied 24k already. After the bowl I went behind the bullwheel and past the lean to to ski the chutes above shuttle. Then I crossed shuttle but missed the good entrance and wound up in a deep heavy hard to turn snow situation in tight trees. Spent a lot of energy getting down from that. It was then 2:15 and I took one sterling groomer lap to ski back to the car with 30k skied, tired legs, and a 70 min drive ahead 

I was also very very hungry, and had a headache because of it. I ate dinner at 6 pm Friday. Drugged myself to sleep, woke up at 1:30 and drove straight to smuggs only stopping for gas. intended to get a coffee and breakfast at smuggs - I like paying to eat at indies especially since I’m on a discounted lift ticket - but smuggs food service doesn’t start til 830, 30 min after lifts! so I skied 30k vert on a completely empty stomach. ‘‘Twas time to call it

Great skiing all over smuggs Saturday tho


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> After the bowl I went behind the bullwheel and past the lean to to ski the chutes above shuttle. Then I crossed shuttle but missed the good entrance and wound up in a deep heavy hard to turn snow situation in tight trees.



This?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2020)

Don’t know names. I know I wound up on the wrong side of a creek bed beneath shuttle, and eventually a crossed the creekbed and found myself under the big open glade I had been looking for. I wound up on a lift with a smuggs dude who was actually a VT state legislator, a few years ago, and he showed me some really cool stuff. most of it I know how to find still. swing and a miss on this attempt tho re:woods below shuttle


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2020)

Did you happen to veer too far to the right, or left? In the video I posted above it appears you need to start going to the left or else you could get trapped in a mess to the right towards the bottom. I have a weaker mental map of Smuggs than almost any mountain in Vermont, sadly, but looks like I'll be doing a couple days at least this season and probably with my wife coming up soon.

Haven't done back bowls yet but planning on it whenever we go. When you get to the road is there a track on the side to ski back? Basically wondering if it's a PITA to get back or easy. I'm know there are some "sooner" lines than others and assume I'll be skiing the lines closest to Sterling to start off with.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Don’t know names. I know I wound up on the wrong side of a creek bed beneath shuttle



It's Hershey Squirts; sounds like you want too far left initially I'm guessing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Haven't done back bowls yet but planning on it whenever we go. When you get to the road is there a track on the side to ski back? Basically wondering if it's a PITA to get back or easy.



It's simple.  You ski the road back & cut in by the upper lot back to the Sterling lift.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 2, 2020)

what you are calling hershey squirts was to skier's left of me. i crossed the creek from right to left and then wound up beneath a big nice open glade that i've skied a couple times before.

getting back from the bowls is easy. it dumps you onto 108 which is snow covered and gently sloping back towards smuggs. you hit the gate and walk 5 min thru the upper parking lot and put your skis back on and ski 100 feet back down to sterling


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 2, 2020)

word up, thanks. Looking at Air B&B's up there for next week.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 3, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Is that for next weekend, or the holiday weekend?



This coming weekend.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 3, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> This coming weekend.



Most of the snow will fall Thursday and Friday up to the early hours of Saturday.   Still lots of uncertainty with respect to tracking and amounts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> Most of the snow will fall Thursday and Friday up to the early hours of Saturday.   Still lots of uncertainty with respect to tracking and amounts.



tchange.

From Rebecca on Here are my first real thoughts on the general  P-type as well as a very general basic timeline.  

The second half of this week is going to be very active.  The region will experience rain, sleet, freezing rain, and snow.  Parts of the I-95 Tri state might get into some of the frozen precipitation as well. 

Wednesday Rain across southern Pennsylvania, New Jersey, New York City/long Island much of southern New England. With central Pennsylvania, having the best chance for a sleet/freezing rain mix.  Right not it looks to be light to at times moderate snow across Western Pennsylvania (north of Pittsburgh), western New York State, as well as the southern tier north to around the Mohawk Valley, northern Connecticut, Massachusetts, southern Vermont, southern New Hampshire. Northern New York State, northern Vermont, northern New Hampshire look to see next to nothing, but there could be a bit of mix.  Eastern Maine could see some snow, while western Maine sees next to nothing. 

High pressure will move to our north, this is going to allow cold air to try and filter into the region.  Low Pressure will also be moving north and east along the frontal boundary.  The low will be pulling in a lot of moisture.   As we get into Thursday rain is likely for Pennsylvania, and the Middle Atlantic, lower Hudson Valley, most of Connecticut, Rhode Island, and southeast Massachusetts. 

Thursday morning, cold air looks to get trapped close to the surface. For those south of the Mohawk Valley into the Catskills, Mid-Hudson Valley (perhaps even Albany) Northeast Pennsylvania, Northern New Jersey, northern Connecticut, and southern Massachusetts temperatures will most likely be just below freezing.  This will lead to the possibility for an extend period of freezing rain. Areas north of I-90 in New York State extreme northern Massachusetts, and northern New England, moderate to at times heavy snow will be possible. 

Friday will see the low pressure moving over the Mid-Atlantic and close to Southern New England. Snow for Northwest Pennsylvania, much of New York State (with the exception of southeast New York State and the Hudson Valley, most of Vermont, northern New Hampshire, and northern and central Maine, everyone else will see rain/mix. The farther south and east you, the greater your chance of seeing just a cold rain.  

Saturday will see lingering wintery precipitation with brisk winds.  Sunday into Monday we will likely be dealing with another storm. 

I will post more as the picture gets clearer.....This is based on what things look like at this time.....but things can change.
"


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 3, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> This coming weekend.



Scotty's post not encouraging for the catskills.  Freezing rain mid-week?

Sunday is my only shot - guess I just wait and see.  Maybe Blue for soft bumps instead?

Been a crappy season for day tripping from NJ.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll settle for some base builder. Some quality snow on top at some point would be nice.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 3, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I'll settle for some base builder. Some quality snow on top at some point would be nice.



3-4 inches of sleet/heavy snow/ice wed/thurs with 4-6 inches on top thurs night/friday would be nice.  Hoping for some storm riding Friday.  Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## kingslug (Feb 4, 2020)

Finaly a real snowstorm for us in the land of weiner schnitzel..been a sporty 2 days out here so far..the bombing started early this morning..avalanche warning level 4..let the games begin


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2020)

I am fully confident good things are yet to come this winter.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I am fully confident good things are yet to come this winter.



Also, the Mets are going to win the world series this year.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2020)

Abominable said:


> Also, the Mets are going to win the world series this year.


----------



## 180 (Feb 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


>



This is not true, we always have at least one 4 week stretch of hope. Just like the winters lately


----------



## NYDB (Feb 4, 2020)

Latest model runs trend positive.  Hopefully they continue when I wake up and check tommorow


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 4, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Latest model runs trend positive.  Hopefully they continue when I wake up and check tommorow



Any chance for the catskills?

N.VT seems good to go as of now.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2020)

Gore Sat.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 4, 2020)

snoseek said:


> I'll settle for some base builder. Some quality snow on top at some point would be nice.



Very true, but very sad that we are hoping for base building snow in Feb.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Any chance for the catskills?
> 
> N.VT seems good to go as of now.



This Friday storm into weekend not good for Catskills.
I posted what Rebecca from Facebook said few hours ago in weather thread


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Latest model runs trend positive.  Hopefully they continue when I wake up and check tommorow



Latest runs seem a little more moist.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 5, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Any chance for the catskills?
> 
> N.VT seems good to go as of now.


----------



## skiur (Feb 5, 2020)

Seems to be pushing later on Friday, gonna make for a shitty ride north on Friday.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2020)

Northern Vermont appears to be the big winner.  The above map undestimates snow amounts.

However, Saturday will be brutally cold (near 0 and negative double digit wind chill).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2020)

Planning on Smuggs Tuesday and Jay Wednesday, or vice versa if weather requires... hopefully avoid any rain in the midweek stretch that looks fairly active with a few different possibilities (only GDPS seems to be showing rain) and get some snow in the evenings to smooth out possible freeze/thaw conditions.

Pretty excited though and glad I didn't pull the cancellation trigger too early.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> Northern Vermont appears to be the big winner.  The above map undestimates snow amounts.
> 
> However, Saturday will be brutally cold (near 0 and negative double digit wind chill).



Temps Saturday are sure to be a shock to many folks, given the few really cold, windy days we've had this season to date...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2020)

This is going to be a fantastic event for much of ski country (no, not you Poconos, you always get screwed), and at worst a really nice, wet snow, base builder.  But the drive here looks horrendous with rain, icing, then below freezing & then crashing temps, etc...   Tonight's really the best time to leave if you want to ski this weekend, but I cant swing that.  If I didn't have an infant I'd drive to n.VT tonight & work remotely, but alas I'm gonna' have to sit this one out.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 5, 2020)

Not the storm we want but the storm we need. 

Also monday could be a sleeper day at some locations


----------



## NYDB (Feb 5, 2020)

Driving up to SoVT Thursday evening and then will wake up friday and see what ends up happening.  Friday morning, I may drive as far north as sugarbush for better /more snow, but hoping for Pico or K, or maybe stay local at Magic if conditions end up more favorable for friday Snow totals.

Love storm riding so I am very stoked for Friday.  Friday afternoon should be awesome someplace.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 5, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Driving up to SoVT Thursday evening and then will wake up friday and see what ends up happening.  Friday morning, I may drive as far north as sugarbush for better /more snow, but hoping for Pico or K, or maybe stay local at Magic if conditions end up more favorable for friday Snow totals.
> 
> Love storm riding so I am very stoked for Friday.  Friday afternoon should be awesome someplace.



I'm nervous about Thursday evening's drive...I'm really hoping that dry slot materializes and helps out keeping the roads somewhat clear. I'm planning to drive up to SB Thursday afternoon/evening. Personally if it was up to me, I'd be leaving tonight and working remotely tomorrow from up there. Unfortunately I'm not the only one involved...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2020)

From Rebecca yesterday post
But look awesome for all North of Albany Hills for NY and New England
Later today into tomorrow, we have a storm, bringing snow from Texas into the Great Lakes.  For the Mid-Atlantic and Northeast. High pressure will move into Northern New England on Wednesday allowing for a dip in temperatures  a couple of waves will move north and east into our region for the 2nd half of this week.

The storm will move into the Great Lakes Wednesday night into Thursday, and a warm front will move up the coast. How far north the front gets will be a key as to where the most snow falls.  Initially, the air will be cold enough for an icy mix and snow Wednesday evening into Thursday morning across our southern areas into Northwest New Jersey. right now, these areas most likely will see a lull for Thursday afternoon as temperatures warm, rain returns for Thursday evening /night. Rain should change over to light snow for your Friday. 

All of this will work North and east for our Thursday.  This sleet/freezing rain risk extends into, western, southern, and central New York as well as the Hudson Valley, Connecticut, Massachusetts, & Rhode Island. It starts out as some snow, with some accumulation likely, then there will be a change over to a mix, and then rain. North of these areas more in the way of snow/with some mix possible. These areas will most likely experience a short lived break before the second wave brings back the precipitation.

These two waves won’t be major snow producers. Northern into central Pennsylvania, northern New Jersey, New York State south of I -90 and north and west of New York City and Long Island, Southern New England northward into Southern Vermont and southern New Hampshire a Dusting to 3 inches of snow will be possible by Friday.  Areas around Portland and Maine's coastal plain, most likely will see around the same. New York State north of I-90, northern Vermont, northern New Hampshire into the rest of Maine 3-6 inches of snow, with perhaps a couple inches or so above that for the mountains. 
Southern Pennsylvania, Maryland, Delaware, most of New Jersey, New York City and along the southern New England coast this will be mostly rain, with some mixing at times.

"


----------



## NYDB (Feb 5, 2020)

cdskier said:


> I'm nervous about Thursday evening's drive...I'm really hoping that dry slot materializes and helps out keeping the roads somewhat clear. I'm planning to drive up to SB Thursday afternoon/evening. Personally if it was up to me, I'd be leaving tonight and working remotely tomorrow from up there. Unfortunately I'm not the only one involved...



Yeah, I'd be more nervous if I was heading further north Thursday.  But getting off 91 at Brattleboro where temps are predicted to be above freezing.  Rte 30 might be slick, but it is well travelled and runs at low elevation through Jamaica.


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> ... New York State north of I-90, northern Vermont, northern New Hampshire into the rest of Maine 3-6 inches of snow, with perhaps a couple inches or so above that for the mountains.
> 
> "



I don't know when this was written but this is incorrect.   !2 inches for Northern Vermont is pessimistic, and 20+ possible at this point.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> I don't know when this was written but this is incorrect.   !2 inches for Northern Vermont is pessimistic, and 20+ possible at this point.[/QUOTEold
> Above from yesterday..
> 
> New post from today below
> ...


----------



## ss20 (Feb 5, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> I don't know when this was written but this is incorrect.   !2 inches for Northern Vermont is pessimistic, and 20+ possible at this point.



I don't know about that.  I know that's what the NWS is predicting but it seems very bullish for me.  I think a period of sleet/freezing rain is certain, even in northern VT Thursday-Thursday night.  It's just unknown whether that's going to be a few hours of mix or 12 hours of mix.  

I think the only safe bet is by Saturday AM Killington on south will have less than 6" of every imaginable precip from the sky, and north of K there'll be 6"-12" of mixed glob that's predominantly snow.  Maybe the summit of Jay and Stowe get 14-18".

I'm sitting this one out....see how things play out and hopefully going hard next week.  I think there's a 30% chance I get burned on this decision and somewhere up North stays snow and gets epic real fast.  But the reality is I think Thursday is sleet and avoiding iced-over lifts. 
 And Friday would be a Sierra cement powder day at best, but more than likely a break-through-crust kinda day.  

Another few rounds of weather coming in next week.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 5, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I think there's a 30% chance I get burned on this decision and somewhere up North stays snow and gets epic real fast.



about to be epic AF up north, you snooze you lose


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2020)

All the models are in a rare near pefect agreement on this one and have been for the last 2 model runs.  

Here are the GFS an Euro last runs - inches of snow at 10 to 1 (UK and Cdn models agree and are in the middle with respect to amounts).


----------



## Zand (Feb 5, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> View attachment 26148




Sorry to totally highjack this thread real quick, but what app is this? And can it be downloaded on a non-apple phone?


----------



## LONGBOARDR (Feb 5, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> All the models are in a rare near pefect agreement on this one and have been for the last 2 model runs.
> 
> Here are the GFS an Euro last runs - inches of snow at 10 to 1 (UK and Cdn models agree and are in the middle with respect to amounts).
> 
> View attachment 26181View attachment 26182





D'accord
Jay Peak est sur le point d'obtenir une fessée avec 3 pieds de neige
peut-être skier à Big Jay?


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 5, 2020)

Finally, something seems to be lining up. Think I'm going to give Burke a shot with how this is looking.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 5, 2020)

Zand

https://www.pivotalweather.com/model.php


----------



## fbrissette (Feb 5, 2020)

Zand said:


> Sorry to totally highjack this thread real quick, but what app is this? And can it be downloaded on a non-apple phone?



pivotalweather.com


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 5, 2020)

Alas, life and work conspire against me, and my only shot is catskills Sunday.  Oh well.  

Yeah, it's gonna be sick up north.


----------



## Zand (Feb 5, 2020)

fbrissette said:


> pivotalweather.com



Sorry, I was referring to the run-tracking app that KTK posted the picture from. Told you I was REALLY hijacking the thread for something totally unrelated to the weather. Lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 5, 2020)

I doubt this storm comes in at a typical 10:1, something like 8:1 would be more realistic IMO.


----------



## Pez (Feb 5, 2020)

Ski Tracks.  Don’t know if it’s on Android.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2020)

Rebecca forecast as of 11 pm Wed.
A major storm is developing and will impact the Northeast and the northern Middle Atlantic region. With interior areas dealing with rain, freezing rain, sleet and snow, heavy rains for the coast, with severe weather in the southern Mid Atlantic and Southeast. 

Here is a look at the current Winter Storm Warnings and Winter Weather Advisories for the Great Lakes, Northeast, and Mid Atlantic.  There are also flood watches up for New Jersey, Delaware, Maryland, and points south. 

Earlier I posted my first thoughts on total snowfall amounts.  Those amounts might have to be adjusted depending on the actual track the main wave takes.  But at least for now, the NWS is in general agreement with my earlier map…here is my earlier map.   I have adjusted some of the numbers (but these adjustments are minor) Remember all of this snow won’t come down all at once…. It will be over a 36-48 hour time frame. I admit there are outlets calling for higher amounts. But I'm trying to take a realistic and conservative approach.   

Northeast PA, into New York State and southern New England will be dealing with ice. But I don’t see it being a major ice storm, temperatures just don’t look cold enough for that. Moderate temperatures and upper air dynamics doesn’t look all that impressive.  But 0.25-0.35 of an inch is enough to still cause a lot of issues.  

I will post an update, and if needed a new snowfall map tomorrow morning….(If I do, I will include county lines)

Have a great night.
"


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 6, 2020)

Flying to Utah tomorrow at 7pm. Hoping this all doesn’t delay me


----------



## Edd (Feb 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Flying to Utah tomorrow at 7pm. Hoping this all doesn’t delay me



Yeah, it’s the getting out there I stress about. Don’t mind getting stuck in ski country so much. I’ll deal with that later. [emoji6]


----------



## hub8 (Feb 6, 2020)

Enjoy the "Light snow today through Saturday". 17" + 10" + 2".  Makes me itching to go out there again. 

https://www.alta.com/weather#forecast


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Flying to Utah tomorrow at 7pm. Hoping this all doesn’t delay me



Are you flying from NYC or Logan?

Also going to Utah tomorrow on a 7PM flight and hoping for the best


----------



## Edd (Feb 6, 2020)

I have friends flying back from Vail today and their flight delayed an hour due to weather last I knew. They’re going to Logan via Newark. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Feb 6, 2020)

LCC Road is closed till noon today. Good thing you didnt go a day earlier.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 6, 2020)

So..has my being in Austria helped?.?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 6, 2020)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Are you flying from NYC or Logan?
> 
> Also going to Utah tomorrow on a 7PM flight and hoping for the best



JFK. the weather clears by 6 PM tomorrow according to the models, so i'm hopeful.

my denver based friends who are meeting me are unable to drive as planned. colorado is getting hammered from now to middle of the night friday>sat. they will need to wait for very early saturday morning. they have the car, so i just reserved a rental for one day.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 6, 2020)

lol same here. My buddy from Denver drove to steamboat last night to get at least part of the way to PC. Looks like hes gonna be stuck there till at least Saturday am, if he ends up going at all. Should I recommend him to take the route through WY or would I-80 be the better bet?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 6, 2020)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> lol same here. My buddy from Denver drove to steamboat last night to get at least part of the way to PC. Looks like hes gonna be stuck there till at least Saturday am, if he ends up going at all. Should I recommend him to take the route through WY or would I-80 be the better bet?



80 is the wyoming route. co friend texted me that 80 will be closed overnight tonight until tomorrow night. your friend can take us 40 from steamboat. 

park city. yuck.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 80 is the wyoming route. co friend texted me that 80 will be closed overnight tonight until tomorrow night. your friend can take us 40 from steamboat.
> 
> park city. yuck.



If I wasnt spending 8 days in CO between Vail, Breck, Abasin, Keystone and Loveland at the end of feb/march I wouldn't be strictly skiing there.  Brother has a wedding at Deer Valley and we're both on EPIC.


----------



## Zand (Feb 6, 2020)

Snowbird and Alta never opened today, 24 hour interlodge is in effect. Meanwhile read on TGR that Jackson had more people there at opening than most weekends. 

Sounds like the snow is wet and heavy, source region for this event is the tropics so makes sense. Big avy danger.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 6, 2020)

Lake Placid got a few inches last night and are calling for 8-12 through tomorrow.
It’s sleet here now, hopefully will turn soon.


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 6, 2020)

The Cat got 6" already and is looking at another 6"-8"  tonight

"Double Plow Day !


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 6, 2020)

Zand said:


> Snowbird and Alta never opened today, 24 hour interlodge is in effect. Meanwhile read on TGR that Jackson had more people there at opening than most weekends.
> 
> Sounds like the snow is wet and heavy, source region for this event is the tropics so makes sense. Big avy danger.



yea this storm is a beast. will be very interesting to see how this all shakes out and what sort of snow i find saturday. our plan is DV on saturday. we stay at base of snowbird sunday night to weds morning and ski 4 days there. colorado friends with our car are stuck and cant drive safely til middle of night friday>sat. i rented a basic ass car. if i end up solo saturday, i think the move is skip DV and head straight to altabird for post storm skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i think the move is skip DV and head straight to altabird for post storm skiing.



On a Saturday powder day, given recent IKON'ic history you better hit the canyon before even the early birds start looking for worms.

If you do hit DV, it's WC weekend, so the bumps on Champion and Know You Dont will be amazing.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 6, 2020)

yea i'd leave SLC by 6 AM, which is SOP for me anyway. i tend to get there super early and park in the best spot no matter where i am.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea* i'd leave SLC by 6 AM*, which is SOP for me anyway.



I'd PM TTB; unless I'm mistaken I swear he said sometimes on good weekends you need to leave even earlier than that the last year or two.  Sounds completely bat**** insane, but apparently it's true.


----------



## x10003q (Feb 6, 2020)

Zand said:


> Snowbird and Alta never opened today, 24 hour interlodge is in effect. Meanwhile read on TGR that Jackson had more people there at opening than most weekends.
> 
> Sounds like the snow is wet and heavy, source region for this event is the tropics so makes sense. Big avy danger.



JH parking available was 4% at 10am today.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 6, 2020)

That Deer Valley WC moguls competition I referred to is starting now on Olympic Channel for those who are interested.  I LOVE moguls comps.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 7, 2020)

I guess it did


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 7, 2020)

Was at Deer Valley this week when SLC got a foot. DV and Park City got maybe 2”. It was sunny and 40s Sunday, then 0 to 10 F M - T. I heard it dumped at Alta. Oh well. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2020)

lol 30” storm
Multiple slides across LCC road
Alta bird may not open again 

Epic


----------



## 1dog (Feb 7, 2020)

All rain in MRV - all snow everywhere else, that 12-16" is fake weather reporting. 

Stay away.

https://www.mountain-forecast.com/peaks/Mount-Ellen-Vermont/forecasts/1244


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I guess it did



Yes and no most of hills northern Vermont very north N.Y.
Yes
No bad for majority of the hill not so good
Wo happy to have choices with my 3 NY season pass

Have great time out there


----------



## Zand (Feb 7, 2020)

Snowbird Entry 1 got slid, buried under 9 feet. No Alta or Snowbird again today, BCC will be a shitshow.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 7, 2020)

It’s snowing hard here at Whiteface.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> It’s snowing hard here at Whiteface.View attachment 26191



Nice!

Heading to Gore tomorrow, looks like there will be more snow there than Central VT.


----------



## Zand (Feb 7, 2020)

Jackson Tram line is already full an,hour before they open...if it even opens on time. If i were there I'd head up to Saratoga Bowl and have it all to myself.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2020)

so stoked about the wasatch situation even if they are saying its dense and avalanchey. surely they will have time to blast and stabilize and it will be sweet for me.


----------



## Zand (Feb 7, 2020)

"Maximum Security Interlodge" at Alta, whatever that means.

Iron Blosan had to evacuate all north facing rooms. Holy shit.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 7, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> so stoked about the wasatch situation even if they are saying its dense and avalanchey. surely they will have time to blast and stabilize and it will be sweet for me.



Hoping to be pleasantly surprised by their definition of "dense".


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2020)

yea thats what i am thinking. i doubt it will be sierra dense. and by our standards it will prob be super chill.

and colorado friends think they can make it today via the wyoming 80 route.


----------



## FBGM (Feb 7, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea thats what i am thinking. i doubt it will be sierra dense. and by our standards it will prob be super chill.
> 
> and colorado friends think they can make it today via the wyoming 80 route.



It’s Sierra or East Coast dense. For sure. It’s a wack storm. 

80 in Wyoming is probably fucked from wind more then snow. Winds have been sustained at high levels past 48 hours. 

If you’re trying to ski today go north. Might have better snow and luck at Snowbasin or PowMow. Sunday LCC might be a tad less junk show. Tomorrow is shaping up to be a 3hr drive from city to Alta type day if you hit it wrong. Or try to go stay up at ski areas tonight. They should have LCC open by evening maybe???


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2020)

i land at 11 pm tonight, hotel in sugar house, will wake up at 4:30 and drive up LCC in the morning. could do BCC or deer valley if LCC is still a mess. but my hope is to hit alta or bird tomorrow asap.


----------



## FBGM (Feb 7, 2020)

Maybe ya know maybe not but for whatever it’s worth to ya keep eye on UDot - they may do a morning closure on LCC - you can wake up and beat it early like you might be planning on - that would be best case. 

My biggest concern for tomorrow at resorts is they are gonna struggle to get terrain open. Still currently snowing at 1+” an hour of glop. With limited peeps up there and inter lodge they might not have even really started in bounds mitigation. 

Regardless of mass crowds lack of terrain - shit will be an experience for sure. Not sure how snow smart ya are but tomorrow is a 100% full Avy gear in bounds day in my book. To much bad stuff this year. Don’t want to be a statistic. Don’t care how big of a cock I am on here - would never want to see anyone be a statistic in crazy conditions.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 7, 2020)

i actually tend to like your posts and respect your opinions. especially since i can be a snarky dickhead myself on here.

i have avy kit packed and will ski with it


----------



## FBGM (Feb 7, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i actually tend to like your posts and respect your opinions. especially since i can be a snarky dickhead myself on here.
> 
> i have avy kit packed and will ski with it



Good call. Keep it safe. If not we got real beer now to ease the pain.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2020)

FBGM said:


> big cock



>>


----------



## FBGM (Feb 7, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> >>



I mean it hangs. 

Patrick Ewing of the Knicks had to tape his to his leg during games. I sometimes do the same skiing.


----------



## Zand (Feb 7, 2020)

Teton Village parking was full at 9:30. Upper Mountain lifts opened at 9:45 so the people in the tram line were there for nearly 3 hours. Not sure if I'm sad I got pushed back to next week or glad I'm not dealing with that kind of crowd.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 7, 2020)

Pretty much every day here in st anton was avy gear day..level 3 and 4 the whole week..
Never skid through so much avi debris


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2020)

GregoryIsaacs said:


> Hoping to be pleasantly surprised by their definition of "dense".



They got over a foot of powder followed by over a foot of cement.  Pretty much the absolute worst-case scenario for avalanche fear/danger.  Wouldn't shock me if they're closed tomorrow as well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2020)

FBGM said:


> If not *we got real beer now *to ease the pain.



*FACT CHECK:*  False

You cant even brew a proper IPA at 5%.


EDIT:  And for people like me with home systems, it's mindbogglingly idiotic that having a keg in the privacy of your own home is illegal in Utah.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 7, 2020)

Just saw some pics from fam who live about 20 minutes to Smuggs, they have about 5 inches down & it's still dumping.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 7, 2020)

I've been watching Smuggs, Bolton, Jay, & MRG webcams today. Looks like most places up there the mix (which appeared to be sleet with some snow mixed in) turned into full snow some time mid-morning. Now it's dumping everywhere up there.

Since I'm going up to Smuggs and MRG (or Jay if it's better) for Tues - Wednesday I'm keeping a close eye on the Monday situation. Looks like it peaks above freezing for a tad but probably a mostly few inches of snow event.

I assume it's going to be some pretty damn good skiing though, especially if I swap MRG or Smuggs for a day at Jay.

Now if I can avoid infecting my wife and kid with this damn sneezy cold before the trip...


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 7, 2020)

Since 8 Am.


----------



## millerm277 (Feb 7, 2020)

Switched over to all snow (and coming down fast, for now at least) around 2pm at about 500' elevation in the Hanover area.

Morning was an unpleasant mess, though.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 7, 2020)

In my corner of the Northeast Kingdom this storm didn't live up to expectations.  We got lots of wet rain, snow and slush.  The dry snow on the backside didn't last long.  Overall we got about 6 inches of mostly wet snow.  

A buddy a couple of towns over reports much better snow - so it appears to be pretty regional.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> Since 8 Am.View attachment 26195View attachment 26195



Where you at?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 7, 2020)

Was thinking of switching my day tomorrow to Jay. Don’t want to drive 3 hours each way instead of 1:20 to Cannon.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Where you at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I think he said Whiteface before


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 7, 2020)

Yes, I was at Whiteface. 
Some runs were a little tricky with the frozen base, but it was an awesome day and I’m shot.:beer:


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 7, 2020)

the depression is real.  Fucking stuck in NJ while the dump is on...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 7, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> the depression is real.  Fucking stuck in NJ while the dump is on...



Cheer up, there should be a few small refreshes next week.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 7, 2020)

WF looks sweet.


----------



## reefer (Feb 7, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> View attachment 26196Yes, I was at Whiteface.
> Some runs were a little tricky with the frozen base, but it was an awesome day and I’m shot.:beer:



That's a score.


----------



## 56fish (Feb 8, 2020)

VTKilarney said:


> In my corner of the Northeast Kingdom this storm didn't live up to expectations.  We got lots of wet rain, snow and slush.  The dry snow on the backside didn't last long.  Overall we got about 6 inches of mostly wet snow.
> 
> A buddy a couple of towns over reports much better snow - so it appears to be pretty regional.



nothing to see in my corner  :beer:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 8, 2020)

My town officially reported 6 inches as of 4:30 PM.  Almost everywhere else in Vermont reported higher totals.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 8, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> View attachment 26196Yes, I was at Whiteface.
> Some runs were a little tricky with the frozen base, but it was an awesome day and I’m shot.:beer:



That's definitely not what Whiteface looked like last weekend when I skied it. . .


----------



## Zand (Feb 8, 2020)

Wonder where Kusty ended up today...LCC Road just reopened for the first time in 3 days. BCC has been closed for 2 hours due to congestion.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 8, 2020)

Zand said:


> Wonder where Kusty ended up today...LCC Road just reopened for the first time in 3 days. BCC has been closed for 2 hours due to congestion.



Honestly?  Sundance would have been the smart play all things considered.  I'd have 0 desire to play canyon-wars today, and because so many think similarly, DV also hit maximum capacity & closed the window.  Sundance is a great little place & it seems like even on this board of serious skiers not many have been there.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 8, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Honestly?  Sundance would have been the smart play all things considered.  I'd have 0 desire to play canyon-wars today, and because so many think similarly, DV also hit maximum capacity & closed the window.  Sundance is a great little place & it seems like even on this board of serious skiers not many have been there.



Yep sundance is fun with snow....super fun! It's got some good steady pitches off the top that impressed me. Another low key area I tried last year was beaver mtn. Its not real steep but the acerage to skier ratio was excellent


----------



## kingslug (Feb 8, 2020)

Sundance is a very good alternative


----------



## kingslug (Feb 8, 2020)

Stowe reports 20 inches this week..anyone been?


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 8, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Sundance is a very good alternative



Sundance or POW MOW would be a good choice on a busy weekend.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Feb 8, 2020)

I would bet its great there


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2020)

Anyone see the vid of the avalanche hitting the Peruvian lodge at Alta...its why...they lock the doors


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 9, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Honestly?  Sundance would have been the smart play all things considered.  I'd have 0 desire to play canyon-wars today, and because so many think similarly, DV also hit maximum capacity & closed the window.  Sundance is a great little place & it seems like even on this board of serious skiers not many have been there.



With LCC being a question mark at 6 am, we slept in a little more, ate, and headed for DV, arriving at 8ish. Parked close-ish at snow park lodge and started skiing at 9 as lifts opened. Lady Morgan warm up runs were ski on. Empire laps during peak 10-1130 time was a 3-5 min wait with well managed queues. headed back across to sultan and mayflower and only had lines at sterling as that is basically the main base. dv has a lot of aspects and some skied well while sun baked stuff skied shitty. we spent 4-5 watching the FIS moguls people practicing with music pumping and beers in hand. Then dinner in park city.

We had a great day and are happy with our decisions. Off to Alta this morning.

Edit - snowbird, bc we are parking at our hotel. Friends are lollygaggers and we left sugarhouse at 715. Currently on LCC road in traffic but moving, and just a few miles away.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 9, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Anyone see the vid of the avalanche hitting the Peruvian lodge at Alta...its why...they lock the doors



I wish it runs just a few seconds longer for the "after" look at those cars that got overrun, I imagine they must of become nearly buried.



KustyTheKlown said:


> we spent 4-5 watching the FIS moguls people practicing with music pumping and beers in hand.



I watched that on TV last night, it's a fantastic event.  Glad the day worked out well for you.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 9, 2020)

Snowbird - after compaction storm skis like a dense corn like 5” layer on top of a perfectly smoothed out base - not an old mogul in site. crowded but I’m here staying at base thru weds. content is an understatement


----------



## snoseek (Feb 9, 2020)

Tomorrow looks like a sneaky good monday. I took a very light week at work coming up.


----------



## Zand (Feb 9, 2020)

Flight from Denver to Jackson got delayed, so between that and getting the car I wouldn't have been at JH till 2. So bought a half day ticket for Snow King which is open till 630. I had no idea this place is 1700 vert! Really damn steep too. Worth the $49.


----------



## Zand (Feb 9, 2020)

Well I missed the fine print where its 6:30 every day except Sunday. Balls.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 9, 2020)

I imagine digging those cars out would be like digging cement..i spent this whole week skiing through avi debris...like bricks


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2020)

Rebecca latest update same as what I put in weather thread.
"Sorry for not posting this earlier, but my husband built me a new shoe rack with attached drawers for jewelry and my scrunchies in my closet.  So, I’ve been reorganizing my closet, which is a huge job. Anyway……. Looking at this week.

This coming week will see a series of waves of low pressure heading eastward with the strongest of them moving through mid to late week. Each one brings rain and some snow eastward. I will also touch on the long-range weather pattern.

The first wave will bring rain/snow tonight. Most places that start out as snow, will change over to rain. Northern New York State and northern Vermont into Maine will see more in the way of snow. The front is going to stall along the Coast into New England.  Another weak wave will move through later Monday into Tuesday, marginal temperatures will see similar results. Then we will see the third wave move north and east to the west of the front. There will be cold air trying to approach. Timing will determine who sees what, but I think this will be similar to our Friday event, at least as to the areas most likely to see snow amounts greater than 6 inches. So those areas in the snow drought look to miss out once again. ……. Looking out into the future!

The pattern has been wrong and it continues to look wrong moving forward.  This has been a strange winter, it started out great for most of us. But then from Christmas to last week It was dismal  . 

 In this type of pattern, for a snowstorm to occur in the I-95 corridor, everything has to have everything line up perfectly.  If we get the right setup, there can be monster storms. But these windows of opportunity will be fleeting IMO. The storm that just went through, was an example of how things can happen if things line up right.  I ended up seeing 18 inches, Malone to Newport VT down to near Plattsburgh saw 17- near two feet of snow. Spencertown 21.5", Newburgh 13.5. There were reports of 3-5 inches falling over parts of the Tri-State with amounts of 5-nearly 12 inches for parts of Northern Pennsylvania.  Not a block buster, but better than we’ve seen in a while.  

We haven’t seen real arctic highs set up shop driving sustained cold air into our region. Every time we had a system that was accompanied with a lot of moisture the air was too warm and the results were not good for snow.  That strong polar vortex which has been strong for the last 6 to 8 weeks is being attacked by warm air, there is a slight weakening occurring in the vortex.  But I doubt it is going to weaken enough to bring cold air into North America. It will most likely move back to the other side of the pole where it has mostly been since Christmas. 

From here on I use a lot of acronyms; but I’ve used them and explained them in depth in the past, so most of y’all should have an understanding of them. But if you need something cleared up, just ask.  

We’ve had a very progressive pattern, but other than the Friday/Saturday big storm we have little to show for it. Without blocking these storms just don't linger enough to produce big snow storms. The Pacific is starting to look more and more unfavorable. The cold SST spot the Gulf of Alaska is warming In the ENSO region of the Pacific, region 1 and 2 are cooler, with the areas to the west warming. The SOI has been negative a lot this winter; but the MJO and other teleconnections like the IOD have resisted any attempt to a colder pattern.  The latest CFS plume is showing cooling in the ENSO region. The EPO is looking to stay primarily positive. Both the MJO and the NAO don’t look to be cold friendly moving forward. The Southeast Ridge is going to continue to be problem as the battle between the northern and southern streams continues."


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 11, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Rebecca latest update same as what I put in weather thread.
> "Sorry for not posting this earlier, but my husband built me a new shoe rack with attached drawers for jewelry and my scrunchies in my closet.  So, I’ve been reorganizing my closet, which is a huge job. Anyway……. Looking at this week.
> 
> This coming week will see a series of waves of low pressure heading eastward with the strongest of them moving through mid to late week. Each one brings rain and some snow eastward. I will also touch on the long-range weather pattern.
> ...



So... in short, was the Groundhog right?  :lol:


----------



## ss20 (Feb 11, 2020)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> So... in short, was the Groundhog right?  :lol:



That's dependent on how he received the weather for up north in "rural" New Jersey in the mid 1980s.  If he had cable he's correct.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 11, 2020)

Zand said:


> Flight from Denver to Jackson got delayed, so between that and getting the car I wouldn't have been at JH till 2. So bought a half day ticket for Snow King which is open till 630. I had no idea this place is 1700 vert! Really damn steep too. Worth the $49.



I skied Snow King on the day we arrived at Jackson last Spring.  Was really a pleasant treat.  Walked to it from the Antler Inn.

Not only is it 1700 Vert. Its super steep at the top!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 11, 2020)

ss20 said:


> That's dependent on how he received the weather for up north in "rural" New Jersey in the mid 1980s.  If he had cable he's correct.




IMPOSSIBLE!  

People only learned of the existence of Punxsutawney Phil after cell phones made that possible around 2000 or so.  Before cell phones, Phil's annual predictions were only known to the local residents of Western Pennsylvania who braved the cold via stagecoach.


----------



## hub8 (Feb 11, 2020)

Everytime I experience rain freeze cycle for the weekend, I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 11, 2020)

hub8 said:


> Everytime I experience rain freeze cycle for the weekend, I feel like Bill Murray in Groundhog Day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk



Go north of Albany imaginary line
At least some hills getting snow


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 11, 2020)

Alta today 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hitting Killington Thursday.  Confident they get at least 4" by days end.  Magic is plan A for Friday if they can escape mixing, Pico is the backup plan.  Friday cold has relaxed a bit to single digits, sun, and not too much wind.  There's no larger difference in "feel" to me than 5 degrees with 10mph wind and -5 degrees with 20mph wind.  One I'm comfortable in, the other I'm not skiing.  I've done two stupid cold ski days in my life with negative actual temps and crazy wind...never again.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2020)

K tomorrow and Thurs as well for me.

Looks like a copy of last week for me. Hoping for another powder day Thurs.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 12, 2020)

Have to deal with the crowds this weekend..but I imagine that a lot of them will be in the trees since coverage is so good.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 12, 2020)

looks like catskills are a washout.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 12, 2020)

Head North i say !!


----------



## Glenn (Feb 12, 2020)

Holiday weekend = Happily not hitting the slopes. We may venture over to the Harris Hill Jump or do a little ice skating.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2020)

K was pretty awesome today packed powder with 3-4" on top 100% open.

Hopefully more snow tonight.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 12, 2020)

^
Howzit in the woods? 100% open surprises me but I haven't skied K this year. Have a few Pico passes to use though.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> ^
> Howzit in the woods? 100% open surprises me but I haven't skied K this year. Have a few Pico passes to use though.



Trees good steeper trees do have some big icy spots. Very avoidable though. Another 3-4" tonight would be nice. I was amazed how good it was today. Nice weather too.


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 13, 2020)

JimG. said:


> K was pretty awesome today packed powder with 3-4" on top 100% open.
> 
> Hopefully more snow tonight.



My brother's been staying and riding up there for the last 4 days, and texted me yesterday to say I could come use his unit tonight since he had to leave early for work. Since last night I've been wavering on the idea of ditching work today and tomorrow for a quick solo mission from downstate NY (3 hr 45 min drive, at least) - doable, but I've been working a ton lately and trying not to wear myself down. I'm already going to be skiing all day Sat and Sun at Hunter. And a window price ticket at K is going to be like, $125, which I don't have. In short, I've come to terms with the idea that I'm sadly but smartly going to let this opportunity pass.

Thanks for not helping out at all with your update from the front lines. :razz:


----------



## Harvey (Feb 13, 2020)

I dig this thread. The title especially. Always good to have a new storm on the way.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 13, 2020)

Cannon was super nice today. Best of the season right now.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 13, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Cannon was super nice today. Best of the season right now.


All right!! A rare Cannon report!


----------



## skiur (Feb 14, 2020)

So Inclined said:


> My brother's been staying and riding up there for the last 4 days, and texted me yesterday to say I could come use his unit tonight since he had to leave early for work. Since last night I've been wavering on the idea of ditching work today and tomorrow for a quick solo mission from downstate NY (3 hr 45 min drive, at least) - doable, but I've been working a ton lately and trying not to wear myself down. I'm already going to be skiing all day Sat and Sun at Hunter. And a window price ticket at K is going to be like, $125, which I don't have. In short, I've come to terms with the idea that I'm sadly but smartly going to let this opportunity pass.
> 
> Thanks for not helping out at all with your update from the front lines. :razz:



I would ditch the insanely crowded weekend at hunter and spend that money on a much less crowded Friday at K.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2020)

Harvey said:


> I dig this thread. The title especially. Always good to have a new storm on the way.



+1 
From Matt on Facebook
" TUE-WED STORM UPDATE #2: The Trend Is Not Good 
The ECMWF's more northerly track is winning, and that's not the one we wanted to win.  The tracks of the two main medium range models are now quite similar, but that's not to say that this can't shift south or even further north, but the trend is presently north.  Troublesome impacts look like they could start Tuesday morning in W-NY and reach NH by close.  The trailing cold front should come through overnight.  As always, this is just an update as to how things look now.  Things will not start getting dialed in until Saturday.

This is not a very strong storm.  These 6-hour precipitation intensity maps can be misleading at times.  A surface low of around 1000mb is not strong, however there is at least one upper level low and a trough involved, and it appears on the current track generally less than 1" of frozen and unfrozen water will fall in the Northeast. The closer CT you go in general, the less the impact will be.

Under the current model solution your best bet for all snow is north of the St. Lawrence.  Le Massif, Mont Sainte-Anne, and Tremblant potentially look good, but they are not necessarily fully safe from some mixing.  Areas that might net a base are N-NY, N-NH, and N-ME, but not necessarily N-VT.  N-ME is the safest in the Northeast due to the possibility that cold air damming could keep precipitation frozen, though that doesn't necessarily mean good, rather it means they are the most likely to see improvement in the models.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 14, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> +1
> From Matt on Facebook
> " TUE-WED STORM UPDATE #2: The Trend Is Not Good
> The ECMWF's more northerly track is winning, and that's not the one we wanted to win.  The tracks of the two main medium range models are now quite similar, but that's not to say that this can't shift south or even further north, but the trend is presently north.  Troublesome impacts look like they could start Tuesday morning in W-NY and reach NH by close.  The trailing cold front should come through overnight.  As always, this is just an update as to how things look now.  Things will not start getting dialed in until Saturday.
> ...


Matt is a moron.  He just regurgitates noaa and creates dummy maps for bigger idiots that can't interpret the data.  Also if you post an emoji he doesn't like, he will ban you.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Matt is a moron.  He just regurgitates noaa and creates dummy maps for bigger idiots that can't interpret the data.  Also if you post an emoji he doesn't like, he will ban you.



So what will weather be next week


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 14, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> So what will weather be next week


Anyone who tells you with any certainty this week about next week is wrong.  Better to wait until early in the week to get a better idea.  Weather changes way to often.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 14, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Matt is a moron.  He just regurgitates noaa and creates dummy maps for bigger idiots that can't interpret the data.  Also if you post an emoji he doesn't like, he will ban you.



You got banned?  Color me shocked.


----------



## slatham (Feb 14, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Anyone who tells you with any certainty this week about next week is wrong.  Better to wait until early in the week to get a better idea.  Weather changes way to often.



True. That said, one can give a warning that a storm is coming with a potentially unfriendly track resulting in at least some mixing - which has been the norm this winter. But too far out for details, and you cannot rule out a snowier solution (though the opposite is also true).

Edit: Case in point, the 12Z Euro just flipped back to a colder solution, though there would be some mixing most areas except near the border. Just not a great set up and all snow would involve some luck and would be a razor thin close call.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 14, 2020)

Im at Stowe..its 12 below..its all i know..time for bed...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2020)

-6 on the Mount Snow Summit Stake webcam, 0 on my back deck weather station sensor at about 2100 feet. No wind, not a cloud in the sky...

Time to tear it up early, and aggressively before the likely utter crowd chaos begins around 10!! (If not sooner)

Likely going to be a bunch of reports of record setting crowds this weekend.

Enjoy the snow, and be safe!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2020)

Warm day not 
Glad I didn't walk this morning to bus and deal with froze cold walk to extremely hot bus
And decided to not ski today
I sure weather temperature on BellFlat I would be ok with my ski clothes
And extremely hot internal temperature in my body.
But conditions in Catskills definitely not appealing guess I old now


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 15, 2020)

With temps this cold,  record setting crowds will surprise me.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 15, 2020)

snoseek said:


> Cannon was super nice today. Best of the season right now.



sweet planning to go Wednesday. I was pretty happy to see them go from zero open woods to 99% open.

Hopefully at least a few inches of snow materialize up there Tuesday night


----------



## kingslug (Feb 15, 2020)

Pretty cold here at SB..5 runs in..time to warm the toes


----------



## drjeff (Feb 15, 2020)

Spectacular out on the hill at Mount Snow this morning. Cold, but not windy. Tons of machine groomed packed powder. Crowds finally starting to build about 10:15 - rode the Bluebird with my wife 8 times between 7:30 and 9:45 - going to see if we can make it to noon until the crowds likely win

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 15, 2020)

No lines at Cannon today. No wind and bluebird.-8 to start but with no wind nice! Driving up hit a low of -13. Scared people off


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 15, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Spectacular out on the hill at Mount Snow this morning. Cold, but not windy. Tons of machine groomed packed powder. Crowds finally starting to build about 10:15 - rode the Bluebird with my wife 8 times between 7:30 and 9:45 - going to see if we can make it to noon until the crowds likely winView attachment 26277View attachment 26278View attachment 26279View attachment 26280
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Sweet pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## So Inclined (Feb 15, 2020)

skiur said:


> I would ditch the insanely crowded weekend at hunter and spend that money on a much less crowded Friday at K.



I would've too - but this is a "working at Hunter Saturday and Sunday" type situation. 
It was still pretty good today, crowds and all.


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2020)

I was at Bretton Woods cross country skiing. I waited till noon when the temperature risen to double digit!  I expected crowds at parking lot and on trails. Not at all. 

Trail was almost deserted, feels more like a midweek day than a holiday Saturday. 

No wind, not cold at all. Sat outside on my “mini-break”. Though on the downhill return leg, my fingers started to hurt (as they didn’t get to do any work).


----------



## slatham (Feb 15, 2020)

My middle daughter skied Bromley today and was surprised how good it was and how mellow the crowds were. Likely due to cold forecast and lack of understanding of the powers of the Bromley sun.

I got out for two runs before closing and do not remember ever seeing so much ice on the trees. Sections of the upper mountain panorama were noticeably lower due to ice compressing the trees. Beautiful sight though. Can’t wait until tomorrow!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2020)

Epic local blackout really killed off the crowds..


----------



## kingslug (Feb 16, 2020)

Good day today...nothing got skied off...monster moguls on the front 4...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Good day today...nothing got skied off...monster moguls on the front 4...[/QUO
> 
> Happy to hear
> 
> ...


----------



## nhskier1969 (Feb 16, 2020)

Skied Tenney for the first time today with my Son.  What a fun Mtn.  Love the tight trail design.  Has a Mad River type feel with the trail design.  Snow was great.  still made turns on untouched groomers at noon.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 16, 2020)

Went to Montage for the first time ever today.  Nice day.  Good snow.  Great bumps on the short steep pitches on the lower section.  Nice lodge.  Will be back.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Went to Montage for the first time ever today.  Nice day.  Good snow.  Great bumps on the short steep pitches on the lower section.  Nice lodge.  Will be back.



Nice

From Rebecca facecrap
I think everyone should be getting too ski fun conditions this week

"Well today is surely warmer, than Friday and yesterday. 

This evening into tonight we will see a weak disturbance with a cold front move through.  This disturbance won’t have a lot of moisture with it. But isolated snow showers to the north and mix/rain showers to the south are possible.  Higher elevation areas in our northern areas could end up with some light accumulations, but for everyone else, little to no accumulation is expected. 

Presidents’ Day will be a little cooler than today, but temperatures will be close to seasonable. 

For Monday night into Wednesday we will see a strong area of low pressure move over the Great Lakes. We will also have high pressure over Atlantic Canada. Temperatures will be marginal, but we could hang on to the cold long enough for some snow to start for parts of Pennsylvania, New York State and New England.  Pennsylvania and the southern tier of New York State and Southern New England will quickly change over to a mix/rain, while areas to the north keep the cold longer.  As far as snowfall. This won’t be a huge snow maker, New York State (north of the southern tier and Central into Northern New England will see a general 2-4 inches with higher elevations like the Adirondacks, Greens, and Whites seeing a general 3-6 inches with isolated higher amounts possible.  Poconos Catskills, and Berkshires around 1-3 inches, with most other areas a dusting to an inch possible. The same areas that have been getting the rain this winter, look to continue that streak with this disturbance.

Behind this disturbance we will see a short lived arctic air mass move back in. So rain, could change back over to some snow on the tail end of the Tuesday into Wednesday disturbance.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2020)

From Matt facecrap

"TUESDAY STORM UPDATE #4: Nice Refresher, Maybe More, Some Ice & Wind
Although only only N-NY, N-NH and ME are expected to stay 100% snow in this system, on Tuesday you can expect all or most of the day to be snowy in S-V, S-NH, and W-MA as well.  There will be some rain and non-snow frozen precip affecting many areas, but there won't be a lot of it, and much of it will happen overnight and after a re-freeze it will largely be of only minor consequence except for some natural terrain.  There will however be some wind issues Tuesday as this warm front is a low level jet feeding moisture to the storm passing through Quebec with winds from the south to south east.  I will share a map later on tonight with wind hold warnings.  Wednesday may well have some isolated wind issues as well, however it's too far out to issue warnings for. It is also likely that there will be an impactful back-end event with both lake effect and orographic lift enhanced snow in the northern areas, possibly convective squalls.  That too will be covered later. Attached is the NAM3K simulated radar covering all day Tuesday as well as the most recent NWS snowfall forecast stitch.  I'm including the latest ECMWF snowfall map also to help show where it may snow more broadly, but the NWS typically does much better than the models at predicting snow.

Timing: Precip will start off at all tracked resorts outside of CT and RI as snow. By open the snow should have advanced generally to the NY/VT border and by noon impacting most of NH and ME.  Precip will remain through the rest of the ski day in most areas, though it may be spotty in W-NY and C-NY sometime in the afternoon.

All Snow Areas: N-NY, N-VT, N-NH and ME resorts should stay all snow in this storm, however some may break freezing briefly in the evening.  There should be some fresh snow Wednesday morning on natural terrain in N-VT and ME.

Changeover Areas: W-NY ad C-NY will have changed over to rain/drizzle sometime between open and noon depending on how far east the resort is.  S-NY will experience a changeover first to freezing rain probably sometime around noon and eventually rain/drizzle before close. MA experiences a changeover starting around noon as well, but Berkshire East and Wachusett may stay snow until 1-2 p.m. and then freezing rain/drizzle.  Generally speaking, S-VT and S-NH will likely experience more new snow than other types of precip.  Parts of S-VT and S-NH may change over to freezing rain/drizzle around 2 p.m. and some may escape the changeover until after close.  I don't expect a lot of damage as this isn't a super wet system, but it might create some slick spots on natural terrain where the snow is compacted like the troughs of moguls.  This will negatively impact conditions most notably in W-NY, C-NY ad S-NY

NWS Snowfall: The ECMWF and NAM3K models are a bit more bullish on the prospects around the SE side of the Presidentials into ME around Mt. Abram and Shawnee Peak.  Technically NWS Burlington is also adding in snow on the back-end of this storm for Wednesday, but it is barely measurable as they frequently start low, but I would expect back-end snow to be notable enough in some areas.

"


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2020)

From Matt on facecrap

"TUESDAY 2/18 RISK OF MAJOR WIND HOLD 
Winds will come primarily from the south to southeast at ground level.  Areas of concern in NY will likely see wind holds by 11 a.m. or remain operating for the day.  In VT, NH, and ME the threat will grow throughout the day.  This is a light to moderate event as these things go.

Bear in mind that a resort confirms the warning here by losing easy access to 25% or more of terrain for 2+ hours due to a wind hold.  Keep in mind that there is no lift redundancy at some resorts for certain parts of their terrain, however others have fixed grip chairs that they may run giving potentially even full access but we consider taking two lifts to lap terrain normally accessed with one lift to have lost that easy access.  Needing to traverse long distances or uphill also counts as having lost that easy access, but bear in mind that for some who are powder hunters, this is actually a blessing as it helps to keep the goods untouched.  Clearly enclosed lifts are generally the most threatened, and then open detachable chairlifts (high speed lifts) are the next most threatened type of lift.  Fixed grip lifts do at times go on wind hold, especially lifts that access the summits.

These risks are calculated by wind speed, direction, lift configuration, type of lifts, and perceived resort sensitivity to holds.  I do consider the surrounding geography as well, however I am not perfectly familiar with most mountains and their unique weaknesses with wind from every single angle.  Generally I do not over-warn on winds.

On Wednesday there may be some issues with wind from the WNW with the primary areas of concern being S-VT, N-NH, and N-ME however it is too early to put out a map for that.


----------



## abc (Feb 17, 2020)

Scotty, how about you start a thread specifically for weather forecast from various sources?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 17, 2020)

Hoping I'm not wasting my time going up to Cannon on Wednesday with the wind..


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2020)

abc said:


> Scotty, how about you start a thread specifically for weather forecast from various sources?



I did
It in weather thread
Plus I trying too not posting to much here on AZ
I posting more on website fourms where owner is active
And not falling apart
Last week when AZ was down for 12 hours I told them on facecrap alpinezone
Page then it was back up in 15 minutes
Some1 else is going have due that if they want post here or see ski snowboard talk
I mostly going on NY blog


----------



## kingslug (Feb 17, 2020)

Snowing a little at Stowe...got a big inch overnight..


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 17, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I did
> It in weather thread
> Plus I trying too not posting to much here on AZ
> I posting more on website fourms where owner is active
> ...



 Keep em coming. This is a weather thread!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Hoping I'm not wasting my time going up to Cannon on Wednesday with the wind..



Northwest wind isn’t an issue at Cannon. Taft slalom will be wind blown and maybe skylight. South wind is the issue. It blows up through the notch and gets funneled compressing it


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## njdiver85 (Feb 17, 2020)

Thinking of skiing Mount Snow tomorrow until the changeover, which hopefully won't happen until 3PM?  Thoughts?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2020)

njdiver85 said:


> Thinking of skiing Mount Snow tomorrow until the changeover, which hopefully won't happen until 3PM?  Thoughts?



Page 38 weather forecast 
And weather thread on this forum s


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 17, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Northwest wind isn’t an issue at Cannon. Taft slalom will be wind blown and maybe skylight. South wind is the issue. It blows up through the notch and gets funneled compressing it



That's good news. I hope it's really not 40mph winds and minus 25 windchill all day even if the lifts run. The snow forecast is looking pretty good so I expect to be skiing powder in the woods mostly, hopefully enjoying some shelter from the wind as well.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 18, 2020)

Well, it was 17 below Saturday and with a blackout all the locals were gone..Sunday was warmer but still a blackout..then Monday with good conditions the locals came ...Still the lines were not that bad..around 11:30 was the longest so I headed to Spruce to ski Whirlaway a few times and when I got back..everyone was in for lunch..so no more lines...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2020)

looking like novt maintains mostly/all snow today. im thinking sugarbush/killington this weekend as i just realized champlain valley card remains blakced out thru 2/23


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 18, 2020)

Once again can't get further than cats...outside chance for S.Vt if it's worth it.

Did I mention we had a nice day at Montage last weekend - first time ever there.  The steep runs were fun - but the steep pitches are short.  But had nice edge able moguls.

Nice lodge.  Nice looking bar with good beers on tap, though I did not partake.

Top f the mountain pretty flat, but glad to have finally tried it.

Crowds weren't bad at all.


----------



## skimagic (Feb 18, 2020)

I was on fence for tomorrow, winds told me no.
Stratton webcam shows snow upper third of mtn., lower 2/3 rain or sleet.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm up in North Woodstock/ Lincoln now... certainly appears the storm is overperforming. Total blizzard on the back roads between I-91 and here. Ended up pushing a couple stuck old ladies in a FWD Volkswagon with my Subaru up a hill on 118. I kept thinking the hill was going to end soon but I ended up pushing these ladies about 3 miles with my bumper. Zero damage to either of our vehicles... nobody had cell phone service and I couldn't leave these ladies out there to freeze. Burned a little clutch but oh well. Turned into a real adventure when various people tried to stop to help and got stuck temporarily themselves in some cases.

On the way up 91 multiple cars completely totaled off the side of the highway. Very sporty drive up today.

From all appearances on the drive up I would go skiing literally anywhere north of Brattleboro tomorrow and expect it to be good.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 18, 2020)

nice of you to help like that.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2020)

At one point I almost gave up, had already taken all their AAA and contact info with a promise to call from North Woodstock. We were in a bad spot which kept me sliding into a ditch myself, and I was barely able to push them at a 45 degree angle downhill with my car half in a ditch. Had to make sure it wasn't going to turn into a "everybody's stuck" situation.

But one guy in a Rav4 came by around that time and I wrangled him into the situation, seeing if his cell phone worked (nope). Then he tried to push the car physically (not happening). So he was about to leave when I assured I was driving to call AAA, and he got stuck in a ditch in the side of the road trying to go around the ladies car (there was plenty of room, unbelievable).

By the time I had already bumper pushed their car at least 2 miles with half that time being bumper to bumper. That car had zero traction and my car was locked in... what could I do? I have a manual transmission so "crawling" isn't the easiest thing to do, especially bumper to bumper without burning up my clutch. So that Volkswagon took some good rams from behind like bumper cars on at least a few occasions before it turned into a steady push.

Long story short more people stopped, had no cell service, tried to push, got temporarily stuck... eventually after sucking enough exhaust trying to push the bumper I said everyone clear out, we're gonna try the Subaru again. At this point her car was at least no sliding into a ditch. So I rammed her car and my car back end slid off the side into the ditch, but I still had 2 and a half wheels on the road and my bumper making contact. Gunned it and pushed her up the last 250 feet or so with my car at a 45 degree angle half in the ditch.

Then I followed them down the hill for 8 miles or so into town... success
I was so jazzed after that situation I immediately hit the Woodstock Inn & Brewery :beer:


----------



## skimagic (Feb 18, 2020)

skimagic said:


> I was on fence for tomorrow, winds told me no.
> Stratton webcam shows snow upper third of mtn., lower 2/3 rain or sleet.


Back to snow at Stratton to the base. Raging Blizzard at The Summit. I guess I will be out sick tomorrow


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2020)

good on you helping out.  And yup, zero cell service in almost that entire area whether on 112, 116, 118 or 25.  I've traveled them all to the hospital in Woodsville for work.  Hell, even the hospital has zero service there and I have to ask to borrow their land line when I need to make a call. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2020)

Kinsman notch?
Actually think that is 112. 118 comes up from west of Rumney.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 19, 2020)

9" in Conway, Light Fluffy stuff.
The Cat says 9" too


----------



## Terry (Feb 19, 2020)

2Planker said:


> 9" in Conway, Light Fluffy stuff.
> The Cat says 9" too


About the same in Fryeburg. Awesome skiing last night at Shawnee Peak.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2020)

Cannon reporting 7-8 but also that it drifted so woods maybe the best bet today. Going to take a few runs this afternoon. I’ll update 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2020)

Did it rain in the catskills?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 19, 2020)

Hunter reports 3 inches
webcam looks a little busy


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 19, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Did it rain in the catskills?



It snowed all day at work yesterday then switched to rain around 2:30. When it did I checked the Belleayre web cam and it had changed to rain there too. They probably got 3” of snow then it rained pretty good for a couple hours. Hopefully didn’t do too much damage.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Cannon reporting 7-8 but also that it drifted so woods maybe the best bet today. Going to take a few runs this afternoon. I’ll update



Yup woods were good, that's pretty much all I skied besides exploring Mittersill after lunch. I was kind of amazed how *bad* conditions were compared to recent Vermont trips though. Super variable but Mittersill seemed like more snow on the trails. The wind really did a number I guess. I got my skis tuned during my lunch break 

I got 2 hrs sleep the night before so I'm just glad the woods were good and I skied as long as I did.

I heard on the radio snow report on the way home Magic got 9"? Website says 6-8... anyway I know where my next ski day will be


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yup woods were good, that's pretty much all I skied besides exploring Mittersill after lunch. I was kind of amazed how *bad* conditions were compared to recent Vermont trips though. Super variable but Mittersill seemed like more snow on the trails. The wind really did a number I guess. I got my skis tuned during my lunch break
> 
> I got 2 hrs sleep the night before so I'm just glad the woods were good and I skied as long as I did.
> 
> I heard on the radio snow report on the way home Magic got 9"? Website says 6-8... anyway I know where my next ski day will be


That's Cannon.  Killer mountain with arguably the best technical terrain in NH and likely the most tree skiing in the state too.  But, you need sharp edges there.  Kind of our version of Whiteface I guess.  Have never been to WF, but you hear it's reputation.   I love Cannon and in the past I have contemplated switching to that pass instead of Wildcat, but ultimately I find Wildcat to have better snow. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm looking at Cannon snow report right now and they say "Powder / Packed Powder" and promising tomorrow will be another packed powder day. That will definitely not be the case.

It was powder drifts mixed with hard pack and some boilerplate. The only packed powder was in the trees that had enough traffic. I don't blame the mountain for weather conditions but I'm going to take their reports with a grain of salt in the future. Have 2 more passes to use this year so I'll hopefully take my wife up for some spring skiing.

Compared to Whiteface -- Except for DJ Tramline the blacks at Whiteface are steeper and in my experience you can expect them to be hard packed if you're lucky. I haven't skied WF Slides or a lot of the sidecountry I've heard about at Cannon though... that said those mountains are a closer comparison in many ways than most others. The trail layout, lifts and "peaks" even have a lot of similarities aside from the nuances.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## snoseek (Feb 19, 2020)

It was all about the trees today. Mittersill was fantastic.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Yup woods were good, that's pretty much all I skied besides exploring Mittersill after lunch. I was kind of amazed how *bad* conditions were compared to recent Vermont trips though. Super variable but Mittersill seemed like more snow on the trails. The wind really did a number I guess. I got my skis tuned during my lunch break
> 
> I got 2 hrs sleep the night before so I'm just glad the woods were good and I skied as long as I did.
> 
> I heard on the radio snow report on the way home Magic got 9"? Website says 6-8... anyway I know where my next ski day will be


Not sure where you found the bad conditions but the wind did play with the snow. The south sides of the front five trails had tons of snow where the middle had barely anything. If you found bad conditions in the middle of the mountain that is just Cannon. Upper and middle Hard scrabble were in great shape as was Vista Way. As you said the woods skied great today.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2020)

I mean I usually end up skiing a few windblown/hardpack conditions days every season, it's basically my least favorite type of skiing where you're switching from powder to ice constantly. I even prefer dust on crust and frozen cord for the way I like to ski.

If you didn't count the woods... which were good... probably least fun on-trail conditions I've skied this season.

You were right about the winds, I was really amazed they ran the Tram all day.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2020)

copy/paste from current snow report:

Primary Surface: Packed Powder
Secondary Surface: Powder

*Tomorrow we are looking at a sunny day filled with packed powder turns. *Groomers will hit the usual 58 trails so you can expect another day of  smooth packed powder snow where ever they left their tracks. For those  of you looking for powder, the sides of trails are still loaded with  knee high drifts and the woods have the goods.

..............

Packed powder is the rarest of all surface conditions at Cannon right now. They are going past exaggerating into bullshitting territory here. Knee high on a dog..


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 19, 2020)

contemplating trying to shoe horn something in this weekend....sounds like it's good everywhere in s.vt and up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> copy/paste from current snow report:
> 
> Primary Surface: Packed Powder
> Secondary Surface: Powder
> ...


It's Bode Miller packed powder! 

Cannon is a tough mountain to learn because of what the wind does to it.  It just gets scoured, which means vast areas of boilerplate most days. But wherever that snow blows off to is typically pretty good.  As Smelly mentions above you need to avoid the middle; both the middle of the mountain and middle of the trails.  

All of the Peabody lift trails the snow almost always suck. Same goes for middle trails off Cannonball lift.  Tramway, Upper Cannon, Profile and Upper Ravine get blasted by wind. I do typically head to UC and UR first thing though because first hour they are fun to rip those old school curves.  Vista, Skylight and Taft all tend to have a wind loaded side. 

Zoomer area middle of the trails also typically boilerplate.  Rocket and Gary's side the left seems to collect the good snow. Zoomer, Paulie's and Avalanche the right side.  

But you did find what Cannon is all about though with the trees.  If they're skiing well, the urge to do much else on a ski day at Cannon is minimal. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## abc (Feb 19, 2020)

So it looks like most mountains got snow. But some of them also got rain after. 

Where's the “no rain” line approximately?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2020)

abc said:


> So it looks like most mountains got snow. But some of them also got rain after.
> 
> Where's the “no rain” line approximately?



I think Gore and Whiteface
I been reading good stuff snow wise on Harvey fourm s


----------



## slatham (Feb 20, 2020)

abc said:


> So it looks like most mountains got snow. But some of them also got rain after.
> 
> Where's the “no rain” line approximately?



SoVT got a little rain Tuesday night. But other than eliminating a pure powder day on Wednesday it did no damage and at Magic for one skied great. Although SoVT got a bit of rain, I also think we got more snow prior with a solid 6” (compressed by the density)  at my condo at Bromley and more up high.

Pics form Magic on my trip report.


----------



## abc (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks. 

Thinking of heading up tomorrow. That's good info to help my decision.


----------



## GregoryIsaacs (Feb 21, 2020)

Any Stowe regulars have thoughts on what a 30mph west wind does up there? 

Thinking of pulling a psycho day trip from Boston tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2020)

Not much..pretty packed snow so it shouldnt blow around...


----------



## kingslug (Feb 21, 2020)

Its Stowe..you just have to go..


----------



## Hawk (Feb 21, 2020)

Eyeing late next week for the possibility of snow.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 21, 2020)

i know it is total fantasy land, but i'm loving the look of march 4-6 on the gfs.


----------



## Hawk (Feb 21, 2020)

ya I saw that.  It needs to happen soon.  We are running out of winter.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2020)

Feb 26-28 are trending the way we want it to. I haven't looked beyond that as it does enter fantasy land territory that far out. Looking good so far into March though... at least for ADKs/Greens/Whites/Maine

If it pans out I'll do a Magic day Sunday and then another one Thurs or Friday. Looking to hit Gore after that and looking like ADKs might do well

Unless the trend reverses we could be getting a much needed life line this coming week. If things hang in there we'll have a decent spring after all.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2020)

Tuesday/Wednesday looks iffy but Thursday has been trending well


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 21, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Tuesday/Wednesday looks iffy but Thursday has been trending well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



The trend this year has been the early precip on the "warm day" gets pushed forward to the cooler next day and back end upslope.

What I saw a couple days ago looked bad as they all did this year... early massive rain followed by no precip then freeze

Seems to be following the pattern of the early warm going dry (for whatever reason even if early-seeded) and holding the moisture until snow is ready to fall.

We're looking at an overall solid gainer, maybe not for the flats but for the ski slopes. Following the pattern to a T


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> The trend this year has been the early precip on the "warm day" gets pushed forward to the cooler next day and back end upslope.
> 
> What I saw a couple days ago looked bad as they all did this year... early massive rain followed by no precip then freeze
> 
> ...



Latest run has it colder and showing no liquid. At least in the places I cared about for this coming week (Sugarbush, Stowe and Bolton)


----------



## ss20 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm going out Thursday and Friday.  Fingers crossed!  Thinking Killington Thursday and Pico Friday.  There's a legitimate chance there could be 4" at the Skyeship and around a foot up top.  Crazy crazy!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2020)

Reports are now showing 6-12 at the bush and Stowe. The issue will be wind.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2020)

Guess I'll be missing a good one.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2020)

Question is does this snow, assuming it's a 6-12 scenario, make up completely for the few days of melting?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Guess I'll be missing a good one.



Nothing good for Catskills.
I just waiting sadly for bike season to start
Wish my crazy allgergies would go way which gets much worse in non winter temperature


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Reports are now showing 6-12 at the bush and Stowe. The issue will be wind.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Storm is supposed to peak late Wednesday night/Thursday AM.  Noaa showing steady wind decrease for Killington starting at 7am.

The Andover Mountain section of Route 100 should be fun Thursday AM.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2020)

6 to 12 would help..if it doesn't blow away..


----------



## Hawk (Feb 25, 2020)

At sugarbush the melting was not that bad except for trails that face due south and southwest.  But if this is a heavy wet snow I bet it will make up.  One thing this morning is the trend went a little warmer.  Still early.


----------



## machski (Feb 25, 2020)

First thing this morning for SR/SL on the trend is heavier snowfall amounts (Wildcat too).  Seeing 10-15 and many are indicating they are leaning towards adding an even deeper band.  With a transference of lows from the inland to a coastal, I wouldn't bet on winds subsiding anywhere Thursday.  Pack you skins, could very well be an earn those turns day, especially the more North and east you go in NE.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## machski (Feb 25, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Question is does this snow, assuming it's a 6-12 scenario, make up completely for the few days of melting?


Hardly any melt on hill at Sunday River.  Was shocked yesterday to get out and find the snow still powdery in the woods.  Definitely got warmer than the weekend yesterday as everything softened and got mushy, but no real loss of depth in the woods or trails.  While it peaked around 51, still mid February sun angle didn't allow for a more powerful melt.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kendo (Feb 25, 2020)

At Stowe everything groomed is skiing well.  Run of the day is Hayride.

Got to high 40s yesterday with little noticable loss, except on the front four (closed).  Everyone hoping this Weds - Thurs event delivers!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2020)

Hawk said:


> At sugarbush the melting was not that bad except for trails that face due south and southwest.  But if this is a heavy wet snow I bet it will make up.  One thing this morning is the trend went a little warmer.  Still early.



At the bush now. Little crusty to start but softened up quick. Castle rock is in need of snow. Came down middle earth which coverage was pretty good and soft. Run under heaven’s gate was slick in the middle but the edges skied well. Paradise skied well but went up the long trail a bit and then in and it was very scraped off and we didn’t help it out. Once down a few 100 feet it was better.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2020)

Oh and it was snowing lightly up top and a little very light sprinkles down halfway 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Feb 25, 2020)

Looking somewhat decent for the Southern Greens at this point.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 25, 2020)

I’ll be at K Thursday and Friday and Gore Sat/Sun


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2020)

i'd be wary of lift closures at K on thurs/fri


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2020)

If this delivers I'll be at Magic on Friday or possibly Thursday. Plan B is Gore for Friday. Either way I got passes to burn before end of season and I'm done skiing ice after total BS @ Pico on Sunday (which would have been Magic but my old man had nothing to do and he likes Pico... we both regretted that... to the extent I've crossed Pico off my list due to consistently being skied off and hardly worth the drive and mostly boring terrain) and mediocre Cannon a few days before.

Looking like a nice hit for White Mountains but I'm saving my 2 remaining Cannon passes for corn harvest which I assume starts next week or so

Also starting to think POWDR sucks at running ski areas. Every time I go to Killington or Pico it gets skied off instantly. Even on low traffic days it's like they barely scratch the trail with the groomer. Must preserve the ice pack for late season at all costs I guess. Should have gone to Berkshire East, they're not afraid to drop the tiller and 5 visits this year = ZERO ice.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 25, 2020)

Raining at a good pace now at the base of Lincoln 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2020)

Why are you skiing groomers at Killington when all glades and natural are open?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 25, 2020)

This weekend is shot for me..then off to Utah. PC, maybe Powder and Snowbasin...maybe...AltaBird midweek?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Why are you skiing groomers at Killington when all glades and natural are open?



I was at Pico which requires a lot of trail skiing, your choice of icy bumps or icy groom and the woods were passable but almost nobody was skiing them. Haven't been to K this year, might go in the spring but I used to go a lot and just got tired of everything skied off by 9:30am.

Definitely not just "they have more skiers", it's just a worse grooming mentality to other places. My opinion is if they even bother to groom a trail, it should be fun to ski and hold up for a while. It's corner cutting you don't experience at some other mountains.

I really do appreciate a mountain which makes the actual trail skiing fun and "hero snow" as much as possible. One of the areas Mad River Glen really shines that not everyone knows. I've been to Bretton Woods a couple times and obviously they don't F around in that department either.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 25, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Why are you skiing groomers at Killington when all glades and natural are open?



That was my first question too.

Plus I did ski a bunch of groomers this past Sunday (I was with a group of other skiers) and I thought they skied very well and was surprised there was not more ice.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 25, 2020)

well Pico sucked and I don't tolerate glare ice on terrain that is supposedly groomed and regularly so after a decent snow and week of cold temps, or a 1/100th inch dust on ice that they consider freshly groomed

If the natural terrain sucks (icy), and the woods are firm and crusty, at least I expect them to drop the tiller on the main trails.

I had 3 wipe outs on ice @ Pico on Sunday. It's pretty rare that I fall even over a whole season unless it's deep powder or gently hitting a tree, etc. I called it an early day because it wasn't worth getting injured to ski glare ice, let alone the other poorly manicured features such as a big horizontal rut at the bottom of B slope that if I didn't jump early to lessen the blow, would have really F'd me up.

Also something going on with the main summit lift being closed for repairs for a while in the morning. Whole experience was sub-par and I thought on a Sunday Pico is supposed to be on their game for the crowds. Not so.

 Can't speak for Killington but Pico did a half assed job that maybe some people are used to. I've gotten used to it as well so I'll take some years off from Pico.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2020)

JimG. said:


> That was my first question too.
> 
> Plus I did ski a bunch of groomers this past Sunday (I was with a group of other skiers) and I thought they skied very well and was surprised there was not more ice.



agreed that k skied great this sunday. i only really used groomers to get to glades and naturals, and one run with my friend and his wife. no noticeably poor conditions. 

can't speak to pico, have not been at all this year, but in my opinion its always been way more corner-cutty than killington. but that is pico's nature - less expensive, no frills, uncrowded locals option vs. major destination resort around the corner. i think killington does a fine job with their grooming. their ops in general are top notch. they open before halloween and close after memorial day for fucks sake. they care about their skiers.


----------



## sugarbushskier (Feb 25, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'd be wary of lift closures at K on thurs/fri



......and of course my plan is to ski both K and Pico Thursday and Friday!  Any intel on what lifts may be able to stay open based on local knowledge?  I'm already past the point of being able to cancel my hotel room so don't have many options other than just eat the cost (which I don't really want to do).


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 25, 2020)

snowdon triple. bear mountain quad. north ridge and canyon quads. fixed grips.


----------



## abc (Feb 25, 2020)

Can’t get away Friday. Have to settle for sloppy seconds on Saturday. 

May try Wildcat again. I think that maybe one of the lesser mobbed in the V-evil empire?


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2020)

sugarbushskier said:


> ......and of course my plan is to ski both K and Pico Thursday and Friday!  Any intel on what lifts may be able to stay open based on local knowledge?  I'm already past the point of being able to cancel my hotel room so don't have many options other than just eat the cost (which I don't really want to do).



Get up to K1 lodge and see what spins.  The great thing about K is with all the different exposures wind really can't shut down the whole mountain- you'll still get up something.  As Krusty said, the Snowdon triple will be the most reliable option, and given the southern direction of the wind Superstar and North Ridge may be going early as well as they'd be blowing straight into the wind rather than across like the lifts at Bear and the Skyeship.  

And as I said before in this thread, NOAA forecast at 3,000' has the wind peaking at 7am and dropping down quickly after that.  Wind speed down to 50mph by 10am and still decreasing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2020)

ss20 said:


> Get up to K1 lodge and see what spins.  The great thing about K is with all the different exposures wind really can't shut down the whole mountain- you'll still get up something.  As Krusty said, the Snowdon triple will be the most reliable option, and given the southern direction of the wind Superstar and North Ridge may be going early as well as they'd be blowing straight into the wind rather than across like the lifts at Bear and the Skyeship.
> 
> And as I said before in this thread, NOAA forecast at 3,000' has the wind peaking at 7am and dropping down quickly after that.  Wind speed down to 50mph by 10am and still decreasing.



Every time I heard about crazy winds this season 
Actually had no wind at all


----------



## mister moose (Feb 25, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Also starting to think POWDR sucks at running ski areas. Every time I go to Killington or Pico it gets skied off instantly. Even on low traffic days it's like they barely scratch the trail with the groomer. Must preserve the ice pack for late season at all costs I guess. Should have gone to Berkshire East, they're not afraid to drop the tiller and 5 visits this year = ZERO ice.



I haven't been over to Pico this year.  It does ski smaller, but on a good day it's a blast.  Lately Killington has been skiing really well.  Saturday I did bug out at 11am, but it was excellent in the morning, essentially zero scratch on boulevards like Skyeburst.  Some ice in high traffic or high wind scrubbed areas.  The gun skiing has been good as well.​


sugarbushskier said:


> ......and of course my plan is to ski both K and Pico Thursday and Friday!  Any intel on what lifts may be able to stay open based on local knowledge?  I'm already past the point of being able to cancel my hotel room so don't have many options other than just eat the cost (which I don't really want to do).



The wind is forecast to be 60mph out of the east southeast Thursday morning, veering to South by noon, and finishing strong out of the West.  In Thursday am I'd be expecting lifts like Superstar and NRQ to be getting strong crosswinds, and may be on hold.  The wind is strong all night, so expect drifing.  East facing trails are going to be scoured/drifted.  Employees might be late getting in, which mght lead to additional delays.  Temps are mid to upper 20s, so Im also expecting medium weight slabby wind pack.  Protected areas should be fun.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 26, 2020)

I skied Bittersweet at about 2 PM on Saturday and it couldn't have been more terrifying :lol:    boiler plate and 3 foot mounds of snow spaced at 10-feet on center.   That wasn't what was scary.   The talent... Oh the talent trying to navigate that mess was absolutely dangerous.  That run from the top of needles to superstar lift was more terrifying that skiing lower ovation after a thaw freeze event.

Luckily lots of great skiing otherwise.


----------



## skiur (Feb 26, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> snowdon triple. bear mountain quad. north ridge and canyon quads. fixed grips.



North ridge will be the only one of those running on Thursday.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 26, 2020)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I skied Bittersweet at about 2 PM on Saturday and it couldn't have been more terrifying :lol:    boiler plate and 3 foot mounds of snow spaced at 10-feet on center.   That wasn't what was scary.   The talent... Oh the talent trying to navigate that mess was absolutely dangerous.  That run from the top of needles to superstar lift was more terrifying that skiing lower ovation after a thaw freeze event.
> 
> Luckily lots of great skiing otherwise.



Haha Bittersweet is usually a skied off mess after 11:00 on Saturdays. Forget 2:00.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 26, 2020)

I had skied it around 11 and it was actually not nearly the condition it was at 2.  However the talent level was equally as bad, but there was snow for them to edge to...


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 26, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Nothing good for Catskills.
> I just waiting sadly for bike season to start
> Wish my crazy allgergies would go way which gets much worse in non winter temperature


Yep ski seasons all done.  Just quit and ride your bike.  Will be skiing for 3 more months.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 26, 2020)

................................


----------



## Glenn (Feb 26, 2020)

NWS dialed this one back a bit in the Southern Greens. Now a winter weather advisory.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 26, 2020)

And if everyone does not get the snow amounts they want...its not my fault.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 26, 2020)

Hillbilly's call on the latest storm


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2020)

kingslug said:


> And if everyone does not get the snow amounts they want...its not my fault.



I I'm on the bus western NY should be awesome sweet skiing on Saturday and Sunday


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm planning on skiing McCauley Mountain in the Adirondacks Saturday. They're in line for up to 16" by Friday morning. I originally planned on Snow Ridge. I haven't been in a couple years. I'm afraid they may get too much snow, up to four feet. They're just too flat for that much snow. I've had some great 18-24" days there though. I wish I could hit McCauley Friday, but I'm sure it won't suck Saturday.

Snow Ridge 54", surreal

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> I'm planning on skiing McCauley Mountain in the Adirondacks Saturday. They're in line for up to 16" by Friday morning. I originally planned on Snow Ridge. I haven't been in a couple years. I'm afraid they may get too much snow, up to four feet. They're just too flat for that much snow. I've had some great 18-24" days there though. I wish I could hit McCauley Friday, but I'm sure it won't suck Saturday.
> View attachment 26444View attachment 26443
> Snow Ridge 54", surreal
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



It be awesome
Happy too be going also


----------



## Kleetus (Feb 26, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> I'm planning on skiing McCauley Mountain in the Adirondacks Saturday. They're in line for up to 16" by Friday morning. I originally planned on Snow Ridge. I haven't been in a couple years. I'm afraid they may get too much snow, up to four feet. They're just too flat for that much snow. I've had some great 18-24" days there though. I wish I could hit McCauley Friday, but I'm sure it won't suck Saturday.
> View attachment 26444View attachment 26443
> Snow Ridge 54", surreal
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



I'm planning on Big Mac Saturday too. I think there is a good chance they end up with more than 16" but we shall see.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 27, 2020)

A damp start...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2020)

Cold temps moving in later than we’re originally stated. Has turned to snow at the bush. But only about an hour ago.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thebigo (Feb 27, 2020)

Big fat flakes at attitash, corduroy still visible at seven but starting to accumulate


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2020)

thebigo said:


> Big fat flakes at attitash, corduroy still visible at seven but starting to accumulate



Looking at the same flakes in Bartlett. Was starting to worry. Wildcat snow report dialed expectations back to 9” throughout the day.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> well Pico sucked and I don't tolerate glare ice on terrain that is supposedly groomed and regularly so after a decent snow and week of cold temps, or a 1/100th inch dust on ice that they consider freshly groomed
> 
> If the natural terrain sucks (icy), and the woods are firm and crusty, at least I expect them to drop the tiller on the main trails.
> 
> ...


LOL Too funny.  Don't tolerate glare ice.  Haha. 3 wipeouts but you generally don't fall all season.  Sounds like Jerry needs to go back Mount Snow, complaining about poorly manicured  slopes.  Hahaha. You weren't at MRG Tues?  I saw a pud that looked like you in the bar in the afternoon all tuckered out.  Figured it couldn't have been you but then again never saw him out skiing so it just might well have been you.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> I I'm on the bus western NY should be awesome sweet skiing on Saturday and Sunday


WNY huh?  Going to Holiday Valley?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> LOL Too funny.  Don't tolerate glare ice.  Haha. 3 wipeouts but you generally don't fall all season.  Sounds like Jerry needs to go back Mount Snow, complaining about poorly manicured  slopes.  Hahaha. You weren't at MRG Tues?  I saw a pud that looked like you in the bar in the afternoon all tuckered out.  Figured it couldn't have been you but then again never saw him out skiing so it just might well have been you.



You spend a lot of time thinking about me. Might want to save some of that brain capacity for basic tasks ie eating, shitting and keeping tabs on who your mom lets in the house late at night.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

I don’t care if they get 5 feet of snow, the “bus to western ny” sounds fucking awful


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> You spend a lot of time thinking about me. Might want to save some of that brain capacity for basic tasks ie eating, shitting and keeping tabs on who your mom lets in the house late at night.



If I were you I'd be more concerned with who your wife is letting in the house when you arent there.  You cuck.  My mother is none of your concern.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> My mother is none of your concern.



Not anymore she's not. I swear she must be even dumber than her boy down in the basement. While you're down there refreshing to see if your troll burner account has been un-banned from AlpineZone, she's blowing up the dealers phone and checking to see if there's enough baking soda to cook it up.

It's not even worth going over there to bunk her with dime bags of borax anymore. I just feel bad for the retarded kid in the basement, sad case of neglect has led to the kid getting easily triggered and serious IQ problems.

:dunce:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> WNY huh?  Going to Holiday Valley?



No Mccolley going to


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> No Mccolley going to



That's in the Adirondacks


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Not anymore she's not. I swear she must be even dumber than her boy down in the basement. While you're down there refreshing to see if your troll burner account has been un-banned from AlpineZone, she's blowing up the dealers phone and checking to see if there's enough baking soda to cook it up.
> 
> It's not even worth going over there to bunk her with dime bags of borax anymore. I just feel bad for the retarded kid in the basement, sad case of neglect has led to the kid getting easily triggered and serious IQ problems.
> 
> :dunce:


Actually my mother is in the hospital right now having probably her 4th or 5th surgery in the past year.  But I'll let her know you are thinking of her.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Actually my mother is in the hospital right now having probably her 4th or 5th surgery in the past year.  But I'll let her know you are thinking of her.



BS

I'm trying to remember what you said about my 2 year old daughter.... oh yeah "F--- your daughter", wasn't that it?

Now your ban is expired and you're back on here dogging my posts again? Total loser

:dunce:


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> BS
> 
> I'm trying to remember what you said about my 2 year old daughter.... oh yeah "F--- your daughter", wasn't that it?
> 
> ...



I believe it was fuck your daughters ballerina.  Or something along those lines.  Just like you to take it out of context, get it deleted then regurgitate your version.  And it's not bs.  But whatever you want to think man.  As long as you feel good about yourself trashing someone that has nothing to do with any of this and making false accusations.  Hope you feel better putting someone else down to make you feel taller.  Bravo.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey you fucksticks it’s snowing from buffalo to western maine


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Hey you fucksticks it’s snowing from buffalo to western maine



Yea with windholds at most places


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Yea with windholds at most places



I'd go skiing but I have to hold down the fort in my moms basement while she looks for baking soda to cook up and turn tricks for dime bags.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

mmm delicious internet troll tears:beer:

should I be expecting more PMs calling my wife a bitch and F-you's today?




Sirbannedalot said:


> I'd go skiing but I have to hold down the  fort in my moms basement while she looks for baking soda to cook up and  turn tricks for dime bags.



see, that is funny


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> mmm delicious internet troll tears:beer:
> 
> should I be expecting more PMs calling my wife a bitch and F-you's today?
> 
> ...


Only if you are requesting I pm you because otherwise I would have nothing nice to say to you.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

i hope wind holds hold lifts til saturday morning.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> mmm delicious internet troll tears:beer:
> 
> should I be expecting more PMs calling my wife a bitch and F-you's today?
> 
> see, that is funny


*bdfreetuna*, I applause your relaxed attitude. It would have been funny coming from any other "normal"forum participants (apart from the PM's). 

This troll had *never *contributed anything beneficial on the forum. Just in case anyone who still doesn't know about him.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> *bdfreetuna*, I applause your relaxed attitude. It would have been funny coming from any other "normal"forum participants (apart from the PM's).
> 
> This troll had *never *contributed anything beneficial on the forum. Just in case anyone who still doesn't know about him.



Well I was right a couple weeks ago when Sugarbush got 22" but misreported it.  Yet i was told how much of an idiot i was and Sugarbush got shit for snow but Mrg got 2 feet.  I tried to contribute.  But no one seems to want my contributions.  Much easier to discredit me and get me banned since I'm not in your little circle jerk cliq.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> no one seems to want my contributions


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 26447


Especially when it contradicts the statements of well established members.  Cant have that now can we?  Even if it's TRUE.  That's politics for you even on a ski forum.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> View attachment 26447


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mister moose (Feb 27, 2020)

In case anyone wants to talk about snow, it was two inches of glop this am (2,000' at Killington).  Had a fierce 20 minutes of BB sized sleet, now back to fairly heavy snow.  Disappointing so far.  Apparently elevation dependent, lower down reports are mostly rain.  Finishing with work soon, then out to ski.  Friends on the hill reported about 3 inches of heavy fresh.  Superstar and Snowshed quad on hold.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Been watching some Bolton Valley base area webcam this morning and it's a thing of beauty. Been heavy snow for at least several hours up there. Sticking to everything nicely.

Might be a good call for Friday

https://www.boltonvalley.com/the-resort/web-cams/


----------



## Glenn (Feb 27, 2020)

WWF-VT said:


> Hillbilly's call on the latest storm



His reports are hilarious! The sponsor spots are a riot too!


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2020)

Ellen has been snowing all day but only gmx running. They started the upper 2 around 11 but wind picked up and still haven’t loaded them. There was no wind down low  for the 1st 3 hours. Trees are skiing great 
 Sticky earlier down low but has cooled down with the wind. 
The low had passed to the East and the Wind is now coming from the north/ northeast. Snow still coming down hard. I’d say 7 so far.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Feb 27, 2020)

https://www.stowe.com/the-mountain/mountain-conditions/mountain-cams.aspx
looking good..I think


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2020)

thebigo said:


> *Big fat flakes at attitash, *





Edd said:


> *Looking at the same flakes in Bartlett. Was starting to worry.* Wildcat snow report dialed expectations back to 9” throughout the day.



Generally speaking, when you see giant flakes, that's precisely when you do need to start worrying.  

Without dorking out, it basically means you are somewhere close to the rain/snow line.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Hey you fucksticks it’s snowing from buffalo to western maine



Hell, in Northern Maine too!  Winds blowing like a son-of-a-gun though.


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Generally speaking, when you see giant flakes, that's precisely when you do need to start worrying.
> 
> Without dorking out, it basically means you are somewhere close to the rain/snow line.



I agree but it was Wildcat I was worried about which is a sharp increase in elevation from where I was this morning.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Generally speaking, when you see giant flakes, that's precisely when you do need to start worrying.
> 
> Without dorking out, it basically means you are somewhere close to the rain/snow line.


And if norther NH is "close to the rain/snow line", what does it put the rest of snow country? 

I'm suddenly feeling a strong motivation of NOT skiing this weekend.  Got to fight it...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 27, 2020)

mister moose said:


> In case anyone wants to talk about snow, it was two inches of glop this am (2,000' at Killington).  Had a fierce 20 minutes of BB sized sleet, now back to fairly heavy snow.  Disappointing so far.  Apparently elevation dependent, lower down reports are mostly rain.  Finishing with work soon, then out to ski.  Friends on the hill reported about 3 inches of heavy fresh.  Superstar and Snowshed quad on hold.



Something told me that it wasn't going to play out right, so I skipped going home to Plymouth this week to see the 'Olde Folks. Maybe next week. Off to Bigrock...


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> But no one seems to want my contributions.  Much easier to discredit me and get me banned since I'm not in your little circle jerk cliq.



For trolling activists, I get a desire to troll, say, a political website where obvious philosophical and ethical differences exist. 

But trolling a ski website is odd to me. A site like this is kind of a bunch of hobbyists all very interested in said hobby. Just a weird place to start pointless shit.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like 8" or so on the Stowe cam. Snowing good on Burke cam.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Stratton webcam looks like a blizzard now, I bet when we see afternoon updates the totals will be up. A few inches of sticky stuff should make for a nice surface in SoVT and NoVT/Whites still seem to be deep inside the snow band.



Edd said:


> But trolling a ski website is odd to me.



Obviously the guy is in trolling Kindergarten. Who comes on a forum with  an obvious troll handle, starts calling people names, making physical  threats, psycho-style repeat abusive PMs and acting a punk in general  just to lay down the "woe is me, you bullies!" card when someone calls  him low IQ (an apparent sore spot) or makes a Yo Momma smokes crack joke (another apparent sore spot). All in less than a grand total of 70 or so posts. Talk about not playing the long game or even trolling with plausible deniability  :dunce:

I'm sure he'll end up having more lives than a cat around here due to  the "nobody gets banned even for obvious troll/burner accounts,  harassment and violent threats, even with zero actual contributions to  the forum otherwise" unwritten rule.

I mean at least most of us around here, we know actually ski and have proven it...


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

This guy is beyond trolling. Most of his posts were personal attacks.  

There're people who hold strong views and come across as abrasive. Some may call them trolls, but they actually have a view, however disagreeable that view maybe to others. 

This guys, he's just belting out insults with no substance whatsoever. Best part, he doesn't even know his post has no value: "no one seems to want my contributions". :roll:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 27, 2020)

Edd said:


> Looking at the same flakes in Bartlett. Was starting to worry. Wildcat snow report dialed expectations back to 9” throughout the day.


How's Wildcat?  Probably be there tomorrow. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Stratton webcam looks like a blizzard now, I bet when we see afternoon updates the totals will be up. A few inches of sticky stuff should make for a nice surface in SoVT and NoVT/Whites still seem to be deep inside the snow band.
> 
> Obviously the guy is in trolling Kindergarten. Who comes on a forum with  an obvious troll handle, starts calling people names, making physical  threats, psycho-style repeat abusive PMs and acting a punk in general  just to lay down the "woe is me, you bullies!" card when someone calls  him low IQ (an apparent sore spot) or makes a Yo Momma smokes crack joke (another apparent sore spot). All in less than a grand total of 70 or so posts. Talk about not playing the long game or even trolling with plausible deniability  :dunce:
> 
> ...



So you think I don't ski and if I do I have to prove it to you?  Based on your ski count, I ski a lot more than you.  And I pick my days so as to not come on here after to bitch about the conditions like you do.  Also basically to you any juvenile attack on me is a sore spot.  You can do no wrong and you can say no wrong to me.  And I contribute nothing.  It wasn't a troll handle.  It was a reflection of reality.  I have far more posts than 70 if I wasn't banned multiple times for not being an ass kissing pussy.  There is absolutely nothing you can say to get banned or timed out.  But anything I say will.  It's just reality.  So ban me.


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> How's Wildcat?  Probably be there tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



One of our crew was sick today so I felt obliged to drive him home. ‘Twas seriously unfortunate timing.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> This guy is beyond trolling. Most of his posts were personal attacks.
> 
> There're people who hold strong views and come across as abrasive. Some may call them trolls, but they actually have a view, however disagreeable that view maybe to others.
> 
> ...



I do realize I offer nothing of value.  Apparently you can't read because I already said that.  No matter how valuable, everyone here will shrug it off because you are stuck in your cubicles and it hurts too much to face reality I'm out slaying pow midweek while you are stuck in a cubicle kissing ass to some people you hate because your life has no value.


----------



## abc (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> I have far more posts than 70 if I wasn't banned multiple times


Bravo! 

Thank you moderators!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

So you've been banned on multiple accounts, which as anyone around knows here is pretty hard to have happen even once.

Yup it's you who's the victim!

I think an IP ban should do the trick once and for all, unless you want to ask your Mom how to install Tor Browser or a VPN. You know me and her met on the dark net, right?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

ive been listening to an aussie true crime podcast called casefile on my drives to vermont. super interesting three part episode on the silk road (dark web site for buying drugs and other illicits). super interesting 3+ hours. made my drive fly right on by. recommend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2020)

abc said:


> Bravo!
> 
> Thank you moderators!



LOL; that really is an indictment of our mods.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> So you've been banned on multiple accounts, which as anyone around knows here is pretty hard to have happen even once.
> 
> Yup it's you who's the victim!
> 
> I think an IP ban should do the trick once and for all, unless you want to ask your Mom how to install Tor Browser or a VPN. You know me and her met on the dark net, right?



Yep that's totally called for.  You can do no wrong.  What are you doing with my mother when you have a wife and a 2 year old daughter?  Do you have a fetish for sickly old women who are stuck in a hospital bed?


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

But do be careful.  If shes passed out that's rape and if she is dead you'll be committing necrophilia.


----------



## sledride (Feb 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ive been listening to an aussie true crime podcast called casefile on my drives to vermont. super interesting three part episode on the silk road (dark web site for buying drugs and other illicits). super interesting 3+ hours. made my drive fly right on by. recommend.



I listen to the True Crime Garage podcast all the time.  Thanks for the casefile tip!  Definitely helps pass the time.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

all cats are grey in the dark...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

re Kusty 

The stuff you could get away with until recently on the dark web, and even clear web to a large extent, is remarkable. Silk Road closed in what, 2013/2014.... AlphaBay took it's place quickly and got shut down in 2017.

Ross William Ulbricht aka Dread Pirate Roberts deserved his fate IMO. The stuff you could buy on there was insane. Absolutely a paradise for the criminally minded, drug addicts and dealers and pedophiles.

At this stage in history I'd rather argue for absolute freedom of speech on the web rather than the imagined and pseudo-utopian vision of the web being a wild west for Fentanyl analogs and snuff films.


----------



## Edd (Feb 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ive been listening to an aussie true crime podcast called casefile on my drives to vermont. super interesting three part episode on the silk road (dark web site for buying drugs and other illicits). super interesting 3+ hours. made my drive fly right on by. recommend.



There was an awesome article on Wired about that. I think it’s about 2 years old.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

he also took hits out on at least 6 people, tho i dont think any of them were actually killed. he started it as a libertarian passion project but it got way out of hand and he took it to mafia kingpin type levels. its all covered in the podcast, check it out.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> re Kusty
> 
> The stuff you could get away with until recently on the dark web, and even clear web to a large extent, is remarkable. Silk Road closed in what, 2013/2014.... AlphaBay took it's place quickly and got shut down in 2017.
> 
> ...



So which of those are you are the dark web for?  Buying drugs?  Selling drugs?  Or pedophilia?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> all cats are grey in the dark...



The original letter this saying comes from is amazing.   BF was a total horndog.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> The original letter this saying comes from is amazing.   BF was a total horndog.



there's a brewery in CT called fat orange cat, and they make a white stout called all cats are grey in the dark. white stouts are gimmicky (its what it sounds like, it pours a golden yellow but smacks you in the face with malty chocolately stout notes), but we really like this one. we were drinking a few last night and i googled bc i was curious what the beer cognoscenti think of it, and i stumbled on the ben franklin quote. fully admit that i was previously unfamiliar with the phrase. i had a good LOL bc my girl is 6 years my senior.

and yes, outstanding:

June 25, 1745

My dear Friend,

I know of no Medicine fit to diminish the violent natural Inclinations you mention; and if I did, I think I should not communicate it to you. Marriage is the proper Remedy. It is the most natural State of Man, and therefore the State in which you are most likely to find solid Happiness. Your Reasons against entering into it at present, appear to me not well-founded. The circumstantial Advantages you have in View by postponing it, are not only uncertain, but they are small in comparison with that of the Thing itself, the being married and settled. It is the Man and Woman united that make the compleat human Being. Separate, she wants his Force of Body and Strength of Reason; he, her Softness, Sensibility and acute Discernment. Together they are more likely to succeed in the World. A single Man has not nearly the Value he would have in that State of Union. He is an incomplete Animal. He resembles the odd Half of a Pair of Scissars. If you get a prudent healthy Wife, your Industry in your Profession, with her good Economy, will be a Fortune sufficient.

But if you will not take this Counsel, and persist in thinking a Commerce with the Sex inevitable, then I repeat my former Advice, that in all your Amours you should prefer old Women to young ones. You call this a Paradox, and demand my Reasons. They are these:

i. Because as they have more Knowledge of the World and their Minds are better stor'd with Observations, their Conversation is more improving and more lastingly agreable.

2. Because when Women cease to be handsome, they study to be good. To maintain their Influence over Men, they supply the Diminution of Beauty by an Augmentation of Utility. They learn to do a 1000 Services small and great, and are the most tender and useful of all Friends when you are sick. Thus they continue amiable. And hence there is hardly such a thing to be found as an old Woman who is not a good Woman.

3. Because there is no hazard of Children, which irregularly produc'd may be attended with much Inconvenience.

4. Because thro' more Experience, they are more prudent and discreet in conducting an Intrigue to prevent Suspicion. The Commerce with them is therefore safer with regard to your Reputation. And with regard to theirs, if the Affair should happen to be known, considerate People might be rather inclin'd to excuse an old Woman who would kindly take care of a young Man, form his Manners by her good Counsels, and prevent his ruining his Health and Fortune among mercenary Prostitutes.

5. Because in every Animal that walks upright, the Deficiency of the Fluids that fill the Muscles appears first in the highest Part: The Face first grows lank and wrinkled; then the Neck; then the Breast and Arms; the lower Parts continuing to the last as plump as ever: So that covering all above with a Basket, and regarding2 only what is below the Girdle, it is impossible of two Women to know an old from a young one. And as in the dark all Cats are grey, the Pleasure of corporal Enjoyment with an old Woman is at least equal, and frequently superior, every Knack being by Practice capable of Improvement.

6. Because the Sin is less. The debauching a Virgin may be her Ruin, and make her for Life unhappy.

7. Because the Compunction is less. The having made a young Girl miserable may give you frequent bitter Reflections; none of which can attend the making an old Woman happy.

8thly and Lastly They are so grateful!!

Thus much for my Paradox. But still I advise you to marry directly; being sincerely Your affectionate Friend.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> So which of those are you are the dark web for?  Buying drugs?  Selling drugs?  Or pedophilia?



Not exactly the forum to be asking for those kinds of hookups. I report tips to https://www.justice.gov/actioncenter/report-crime  (as mandated by the conditions of my release) ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Not exactly the forum to be asking for those kinds of hookups. I report tips to https://www.justice.gov/actioncenter/report-crime  (as mandated by the conditions of my release) (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your 2 year old daughter is going to grow up to be so proud of you.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2020)

Ok. Still dumping down here at lawson’s. Wind is coming from the south(ish)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## LItoCOtoMA (Feb 27, 2020)

Day off tomorrow. Driving up from Boston. Unsure where to go. Hard to tell who got the goods/who will be impacted by winds tomorrow. Looking for recommendations...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

not sure about wind tomorrow, but the radar has the ADKs and NoVT continuing snowfall late into tonight


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

LItoCOtoMA said:


> Day off tomorrow. Driving up from Boston. Unsure where to go. Hard to tell who got the goods/who will be impacted by winds tomorrow. Looking for recommendations...



Bolton Valley calling 9" on latest update.

Mad River calling 10-12" as of now. 

Cannon/Bretton didn't get as much yet but it may come later. Still probably lower totals than NoVT and Whiteface.

My decision is between Bolton and Magic for tomorrow..


----------



## machski (Feb 27, 2020)

Sunday River had one hold this morning, Jordan, and I'm not sure if it was wind or conditions.  It opened around 1pm, all other lifts spun all day.  Wind wasn't really an issue.  Big spread between bases (about 4") and highest points (Jordan was probably like 10"), Mountain reporting 8 and probably a good average.  Winds are turning around now to the NW, with a cold surge tonight, winds could be an issue tomorrow morning.  This snow, especially on the lower half, is very wet.  Will be interesting to see how it all skis (groomed and ungroomed) tomorrow.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> Bolton Valley calling 9" on latest update.
> 
> Mad River calling 10-12" as of now.
> 
> ...



Yea let's listen to you with your outstanding track record.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 27, 2020)

^i lol'd.

whiteface for me saturday. hotel in glens falls. prob gore sunday but could easily scoot over to magic.


----------



## Sirbannedalot (Feb 27, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ^i lol'd.
> 
> whiteface for me saturday. hotel in glens falls. prob gore sunday but could easily scoot over to magic.



Might as well.  I hear that's where the circle jerk is going down.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> Might as well.  I hear that's where the circle jerk is going down.



You use the same App that has GPS linked to your Moms location?


----------



## FBGM (Feb 27, 2020)

bdfreetuna said:


> You use the same App that has GPS linked to your Moms location?



I like the sister with less teeth and no rings on her fingers.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2020)

Still snowing here in Stowe. 8 or 9 down here in the village. Must be more up above because while it was snowing up there this morning it was r@in down here until 9:30


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2020)

Looks like the forecasters were right before they were wrong.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 27, 2020)

Sirbannedalot said:


> So you think I don't ski and if I do I have to prove it to you?  Based on your ski count, I ski a lot more than you.  And I pick my days so as to not come on here after to bitch about the conditions like you do.  Also basically to you any juvenile attack on me is a sore spot.  You can do no wrong and you can say no wrong to me.  And I contribute nothing.  It wasn't a troll handle.  It was a reflection of reality.  I have far more posts than 70 if I wasn't banned multiple times for not being an ass kissing pussy.  There is absolutely nothing you can say to get banned or timed out.  But anything I say will.  It's just reality.  So ban me.


Ok done



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Feb 27, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Looks like the forecasters were right before they were wrong.



I can live with that...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Ok done










cdskier said:


> I can live with that...



Yeah, I'm not complaining, I just think it's kind of funny.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2020)

Stowe reporting 14 and still coming down...must find way to get there... I'm going to PC next Saturday but they havent gotten snow since the 23rd.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2020)

My wife is up at Burke right now (got there about 10:30 last night) tells me it's about 6-8" of semi dense snow on the ground this morning.

As she put it to me, if it skiing nicely, she may need multiple reminders to pause for a few minutes to watch our daughter take her race runs in the ladies U16 VT State Championship GS today  

She also said that 91 was clear and dry last night all the way from the Mass Pike interchange all the way up to Lyndonville


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2020)

Well..if I can't get up there and ski real snow..might have to hit Hunter. The guns are blowing.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2020)

I hear the Tug Hill area could get 3 to 5 feet. Snowing 3" per hour


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 28, 2020)

Sugarloaf reporting 14". Leaving today for a full week!!! Hope to get first chair tomorrow. Yeah, I know, chopped up leftovers but I'm happy to get that.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 28, 2020)

Bumpsis said:


> Sugarloaf reporting 14". Leaving today for a full week!!! Hope to get first chair tomorrow. Yeah, I know, chopped up leftovers but I'm happy to get that.



hope the mess coming in next week turns cold for you.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2020)

drjeff said:


> My wife is up at Burke right now (got there about 10:30 last night) tells me it's about 6-8" of semi dense snow on the ground this morning.
> 
> As she put it to me, *if *it skiing nicely, she may need multiple reminders to pause for a few minutes to watch our daughter take her race runs in the ladies U16 VT State Championship GS today
> 
> She also said that 91 was clear and dry last night all the way from the Mass Pike interchange all the way up to Lyndonville


Any doubt why "it" won't ski "nicely? :lol:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

WF reporting 20" now "and still nuking"


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2020)

Saturday morning will be pretty cold. Perhaps it will even temper down the crowd?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2020)

abc said:


> Any doubt why "it" won't ski "nicely? [emoji38]



Apparently the layer of the 1st 2 or 3" that fell yesterday before the colder air started working in is a bit thick. No problems for free skiing per my wife on her wide, tip rockered skis, makes for a highly variable and grabby surface for my daughter on her skinny GS race skis though from what she told me....

And while if my daughter sees this she'll be more mad at me than a 16yr old girl usually is at her parents, but my wife just happened to be in the right place at the right time with her camera and caught our daughter mid crash after she got a bit late at the red gate and stuffed her downhill ski into the soft stuff out of the race line and her binding pre-released going about 35-40 at this point, as evidenced by her right ski up in the air in this picture!! Only the ego of a 16yr old was hurt!! Lol


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> WF reporting 20" now "and still nuking"



Up to 24" now.

THIS is when you ski Whiteface; a Whiteface trip should never be scheduled.  Oh, if I didn't have a 7-month old at home.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2020)

My daughter crashing at Burke this morning as referenced in my above post! [emoji16]

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> Up to 24" now.
> 
> THIS is when you ski Whiteface; a Whiteface trip should never be scheduled.  Oh, if I didn't have a 7-month old at home.



yup. super stoked. tomorrow should be swell. gore sunday should be fun leftover tree skiing.


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2020)

Ducking out of work early to go home to grab my skis! 

Only have to decide where to...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

i wish i could leave early. i'd f'ing night ski bolton tonight if i could get out of here now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2020)

I was up at 5:00AM ready to drive to Bolton. Ultimately wasn't the best day to take off from work though especially for a 6 hour drive. Maybe Magic will be in decent shape Sunday and I can squeeze in some turns before it's eyes on next Thurs/Fri and more wildcard weather.


----------



## sledride (Feb 28, 2020)

Think I'm heading to BV tomorrow. They're reporting 20" now.  Any tips tuna?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 28, 2020)

drjeff said:


> My daughter crashing at Burke this morning as referenced in my above post! [emoji16]View attachment 26465
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Yikes! Hope she's OK!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2020)

sledride said:


> Think I'm heading to BV tomorrow. They're reporting 20" now.  Any tips tuna?



My must ski list would be something like this... I assume you've never been from the question

Preacher/Devil's Playground
Cobrass Woods (sneaks up on you on the right side on the straight section after the big curve on Cobrass, the sign is semi hidden in the woods)
Lost Boyz
Adam's Solitude + Dougs Woods
TNT
Vista Glade

Hopefully you like tree skiing or you won't like my list. Whether you ski Timberline side in the morning or afternoon, that's up to you-- but do not miss it.

Also the lifts there are really slow, so use the time to look at the map and plan your run accurately. The map is pretty accurate and you can tell what's fun based on the map. There's a lot of hidden stuff all over the place. For example if you really like steep/tight trees you can duck to the left right at the top of Lost Boyz... pretty tight in there but its Lost Girlz and a tougher alternate route.

Lifts are slow so you'll ski a full day easily due to extended breaks in between runs. Timberline opens at 10:00 -- Doug's Woods is the widest and least likely to be tracked out so you might want to hit that early. Adam's Solitude right next to that don't miss either, it's more like a long wooded trail with an optional cliff drop and fun features.

Only bother with Wilderness Chair if you're satisfied with main mountain and Timberline. There's good stuff there but it's got a long flat run out. If you like low angle woods you can ski the entire way down to the left side of the lift.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2020)

This is killing me. Maybe I can get away Sunday....


----------



## kingslug (Feb 28, 2020)

I can imagine the mob scene all over tomorrow.
Hotels near WF are almost all sold out.
Stowe, Jay.
last month a million people showed up at Stowe for about 4 inches.


----------



## sledride (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks a lot for that BV list.  Awesome.  I was there over Xmas break but they had no natural terrain open.  I like trees like Bracket Basin at SL, that's about perfect for me.  Wilderness is not open today, maybe they just run it on the weekends.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

kingslug said:


> I can imagine the mob scene all over tomorrow.
> Hotels near WF are almost all sold out.
> Stowe, Jay.
> last month a million people showed up at Stowe for about 4 inches.



sounds like youre just trying to convince yourself it wont be the best weekend of the season,.


----------



## kendo (Feb 28, 2020)

kingslug said:


> last month a million people showed up at Stowe for about 4 inches.



I'd consider booking a private lesson, for all day lift access.

It's _only_ $263 for 2hrs Private First Tracks with front of line access.

https://www.stowe.com/plan-your-tri...ts/Private-First-Tracks-Ski-1?date=03/01/2020


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 28, 2020)

Whiteface was off the chart today. We planned the trip Tuesday last minute and hit it perfect! Definitely 2 feet, more in drifts. Glades were great all day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

Sweet. Was/is it still showing? Radar shows the lake effect hitting whiteface but more so this evening than this afternoon


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 28, 2020)

Stowe was thigh deep powder in the woods. Trails on lower mtn just below the knee. Only the triple to start the day and then the gondola around 9:45. Lines were crazy. 4 runner opened around 12. And lines were no existent. Skied the riverbed off chin clip and also out to the bench to the road. 
Skied the woods off to the left of goat and got fresh lines at 1pm. Trails themselves were great but the woods were orgasmic.
While the delayed starts of the gondola and quad sucked it did allow for getting fresh lines all day on different parts of the hill.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 28, 2020)

15 minutes left at work. xanax and nyquil queued up in my pocket. home>sleep 6ish hours>drive 5ish hours>first gondy.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 28, 2020)

You're welcome VT. Took one of NYS great lakes to provide you with snow this year. And provide it did!Crazy drifts at Jay today.
Another crazy thing, Erie is still, or should I say, finally producing LES. It should be completely frozen over at this time of year.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 28, 2020)

^
That's wild.

Keep it snowing! Counting on solid March + April skiing to meet goals/passes.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 28, 2020)

Looks like magic updated their report at 430 saying ropes dropped and 100% open now for tomorrow. Who knows how those natural trails will be but I’ll be there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2020)

Cornhead said:


> You're welcome VT. Took one of NYS great lakes to provide you with snow this year. And provide it did!View attachment 26467Crazy drifts at Jay today.
> Another crazy thing, Erie is still, or should I say, finally producing LES. It should be completely frozen over at this time of year.
> 
> Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes it going to be sweet at Mccolley with cornhead and Big D( Rambo


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2020)

Glenn said:


> Yikes! Hope she's OK!


Only her ego was hurt per S.  Back at it tomorrow crashing SL gates! Then D takes on the GS course at Burke on Sunday!

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 28, 2020)

rocks860 said:


> Looks like magic updated their report at 430 saying ropes dropped and 100% open now for tomorrow. Who knows how those natural trails will be but I’ll be there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If what the "snow" on my deck about 20 miles as the bird flies South of Magic in the Mount Snow area is similar at Magic.... Don't expect the face shots we've been seeing in this thread from much further North today... I've got about 3" of SOLID, frozen stuff on my deck, that supported my 230lb frame without any signs of me breaking through as I was just out grilling!

Awesome base snow in So VT, not deep blower stuff though.....

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sankaty (Feb 28, 2020)

Pico was fantastic today.  Not as deep as N VT appears to be, but soft, wind-packed snow virtually everywhere.  Woods were fantastic.  Bump trails were sublime with soft snow even in the deep troughs.  Giant Killer, which always seems to be a mess, was lovely on the left side.  I picked a perfect day to debut my new Elan Ripstick 106s.  Love them!

Managed 22 runs today and 35K vertical feet, which is the most I've had since I started keeping track.

Giant Killer


----------



## abc (Feb 28, 2020)

Stowe it is for me.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 29, 2020)

One foot at McCauley. Not too shabby for $30. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 29, 2020)

McCauley is looking nice!


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 29, 2020)

asnowmobiler said:


> McCauley is looking nice!


Yeah, it is but if I hadn't pre-purchased our tickets, I think I would've skied Snow Ridge, 29", but the way this year's gone a foot skis like two 

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 29, 2020)

Whiteface was ridiculously good today. No crowds/lines except for a reasonable gondola. All other lifts ski on. 

Caught 10th gondy or so. Calf deep first run on empire. Second public chair up to summit. Knee deep right side of skyward. Skied right back on to summit, waist deep on summit lift line/powerline. 

Absurdly good. So fun.

Pretty drive down rt9 today. Super 8 in glens falls isn’t so bad. Gore tomorrow.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 29, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Whiteface



Admirable. Hoping my 2 MyChamplainValley passes don't go to waste. I'm really hoping for a surprise spring season with the passes I'm sitting on.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 29, 2020)

Mccolley snow everywhere.
Awesome day for sure and so expensive lol lol 30$ for legitimate steep hill
Sweet snow from Mary J wife of big d almost just joking
It definitely amazing how it can be bad conditions somewhere like Catskills but about 150 miles to small lake effect the difference few hours away from each other
Sun bou today and it was pretty cool weather fights for snow to coming

Guess a foot feel yesterday into today
Best day of the year for me today
Great see my friends Cornhead and Big D.
Definitely recommend for anyone who wants to have fun before thongs go south
Sunday me and Bob be at Elk


----------



## abc (Feb 29, 2020)

Stowe was pretty good too.

I didn’t make first chair. Far from it. Got hung up in traffic getting to the parking. But lucked out with front row at the gondi. 

A couple quick runs on trail convinced me I’ve already missed the hero powder on the groomers. Though the bump runs still held powder in their troughs, which I harvested. It was pretty cold. Although I was dressed warm, my feet was going numb. I had to break shortly to get the blood flowing. 

Afterward, I headed into the trees. Deep, and light dry snow. *Delicious* was the word that came to my head when someone asked. 

Line wasn’t too bad. Less than 10 min in the single’s line at the worst. Once lunch hour hit, it’s down to less than 5 min, or just 2-3 people by 2. By 3, no more lines. I think the early birds were done by then, or slowing down by going in the woods (as I did). 

All in all, an excellent day. One that I skipped lunch for. (Nibbled half a sandwich during my “mini feet warming break”)

Will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2020)

Burke did not suck today... 8-10" of light fluff in the woods on top of a nice, solid base! And my attached pic of the liftiline, per a Burke Mountain Academy coach I rode up the lift with, was their longest line of the year (took my wife and I less than 4 minutes!!) 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## sledride (Feb 29, 2020)

Bolton was great today.  No lines.  Vista Glades and Devils Playground were nice and soft, probably my favorite runs.  Doug's woods was great too.  Probably still tons of fresh tracks at BV if you know where to go off map.  They were reporting 28" but honestly it skied more like a foot to me.


----------



## abc (Feb 29, 2020)

BTW, isn’t there a back country trail in Stowe that goes from the top all the way down to the cross country ski center?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 29, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Burke did not suck today... 8-10" of light fluff in the woods on top of a nice, solid base! And my attached pic of the liftiline, per a Burke Mountain Academy coach I rode up the lift with, was their longest line of the year (took my wife and I less than 4 minutes!!) View attachment 26476View attachment 26477View attachment 26478View attachment 26479
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Now you can go back and stand in line at mt snow. [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Feb 29, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> Now you can go back and stand in line at mt snow. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Trust me, my wife and I had multiple conversations about that (as did a few of our other Mount Snow friends who were at Burke today with their racer kids) today... I get to see the Mount Snow lines first hand tomorrow, while my wife is still up at Burke with our son watching him race in the boys U16 VT state championship GS race...

Next Thursday - Sunday I get to check out Cannon's lift lines as our daughter is racing in the Eastern Highschool Championships there....

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 29, 2020)

abc said:


> *isn’t there a back country trail in Stowe that goes from the top all the way down to the cross country ski center?*



You can actually get all the way to Matterhorn, which is probably more like 1/2 mile farther than the XC center.  The irony is it was originally cut as an actual ski trail, but never made it onto being a part of Stowe.  Weird history.


----------



## abc (Feb 29, 2020)

Where does it start from?

Is it easy to follow?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 1, 2020)

drjeff said:


> Burke did not suck today... 8-10" of light fluff in the woods on top of a nice, solid base! And my attached pic of the liftiline, per a Burke Mountain Academy coach I rode up the lift with, was their longest line of the year (took my wife and I less than 4 minutes!!) View attachment 26476View attachment 26477View attachment 26478View attachment 26479
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



No it’s not. Was substantially longer on MLK Sunday 9” pow day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 1, 2020)

abc said:


> Where does it start from?
> 
> Is it easy to follow?



It’s the Bruce trail. Prob the most skied backcountry route at Stowe. Starts from the top of forerunner, follows a very obvious cut trail, with some signage, ends at the matterhorn. It’s a CCC trail and extremely skied


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 1, 2020)

Friend of a friend died at Stowe. Only info I have is here: https://www.wcax.com/content/news/P...skier-at-Stowe-Mountain-Resort-568366541.html


----------



## urungus (Mar 1, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> It’s the Bruce trail. Prob the most skied backcountry route at Stowe. Starts from the top of forerunner, follows a very obvious cut trail, with some signage, ends at the matterhorn. It’s a CCC trail and extremely skied



Always wanted to try Bruce ...how does it compare in steepness / difficulty to, say, Goat ?


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 1, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Friend of a friend died at Stowe. Only info I have is here: https://www.wcax.com/content/news/P...skier-at-Stowe-Mountain-Resort-568366541.html



Sad. Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2020)

urungus said:


> Always wanted to try Bruce ...how does it compare in steepness / difficulty to, say, Goat ?


Nowhere near the difficulty, from what I’m told. 

But navigation could be an issue. After all, it’s a back country trail. Not patrolled.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 1, 2020)

It’s not an issue and there are a shit ton of publicly available guides and maps


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2020)

I was talking to some patrol guy before. He said people do get into trouble by following tracks going left off the trail itself. But the terrain gets much steeper and trees get real tight further down. 

Probably not dangerous but just not enjoyable.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> Friend of a friend died at Stowe. Only info I have is here: https://www.wcax.com/content/news/P...skier-at-Stowe-Mountain-Resort-568366541.html



that is awful.  any idea where they were?


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2020)

urungus said:


> Always wanted to try Bruce ...how does it compare in steepness / difficulty to, say, Goat ?




it's less steep than goat.  I think there is one steep pitch called 'elevator'.  But  it's hardly a blip.  It's narrow in spots.  And if teh snow is crusty or icy, its a ball buster, but with good snow it's a delight.


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 1, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> that is awful.  any idea where they were?




Heard maybe they hiked the chin for their last run after the lifts closed?


----------



## Kleetus (Mar 1, 2020)

To echo others on here. Whiteface was spectacular this weekend. Soft snow abounded, event today. Picks were Cloudspin and all the glades.

Slides opened today also for a brief window. Had to have avvy gear and was after I left, but was told from a friend they were awesome.


----------



## parahelia (Mar 1, 2020)

Sunday River didn’t get the same backside accumulations of NNY/NVT, but the frontside of the storm delivered, especially higher up.  Woods were the best they’ve been all year and there were still fresh tracks to be had today, several days after the main event.  Patrol said they were parking people in the last lot today, but with everything open, people just melted into the terrain and it didn’t feel crowded. 

My legs are beat.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Mar 1, 2020)

Today at Stowe was again awesome. Less people too. 

Wind was fierce, despite not in the forecast. Cold too with the windchill. But the strong wind rearranged the dry snow from yesterday and dump a shitload of it on the open trails. Easily 2-4” in some places. 

Groomers were great. Bump troughs were all filled in. Lapped Liftline several times. I just couldn’t tear myself away. So deep and so soft, delightful!

Second day again I skipped lunch. Didn’t even stop for warming or nibble food. Just a couple of quick bathroom and water breaks. It’s almost like skiing out west! (except there’s no sun, and the cold)


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 2, 2020)

parahelia said:


> Sunday River didn’t get the same backside accumulations of NNY/NVT, but the frontside of the storm delivered, especially higher up.  Woods were the best they’ve been all year and there were still fresh tracks to be had today, several days after the main event.  Patrol said they were parking people in the last lot today, but with everything open, people just melted into the terrain and it didn’t feel crowded.
> 
> My legs are beat.
> 
> ...


It wasn't typical backside accumulation, it was lake effect off Ontario generated by the cold, strong winds on the backside, you're welcome.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Glenn (Mar 2, 2020)

Stratton skied really well yesterday. Good snow, plenty of sunshine and not many people in the afternoon. The snow they received earlier in the week helped.


----------



## Zand (Mar 2, 2020)

While it's not the powder frenzy that the northlands had over the weekend, Killington is really damn sweet today.


----------



## Edd (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m at Cranmore today, and am stunned by how good conditions are. I figured that rain last week would have killed them but learned they got some backside snow. Some trails were cream cheese. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks like the MWV dodged the forecasted overnight rain. Spring day at Wildcat on tap!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Mar 3, 2020)

Stowe is reporting it's raining right now.


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2020)

abc said:


> Stowe is reporting it's raining right now.


Really, on 89N in Brookfield now, just partly cloudy out although 48 degrees on car thermometer outside.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2020)

machski said:


> Really, on 89N in Brookfield now, just partly cloudy out although 48 degrees on car thermometer outside.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app



The mountains giveth and taketh away.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 3, 2020)

Zand said:


> While it's not the powder frenzy that the northlands had over the weekend, Killington is really damn sweet today.



Killington was epic Thursday and Friday


----------



## machski (Mar 3, 2020)

Nice day and I can clearly see Camel's Hump from the airport in Montpellier

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Mar 3, 2020)

Of course its raining...it snowed a lot


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 3, 2020)

New GFS run looks nice if you're thinking next weekend... JINX


----------



## kingslug (Mar 3, 2020)

Now its your fault.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 3, 2020)

Oh..I'll be in PC next week..enjoy your snowstorm.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Oh..I'll be in PC next week..enjoy your snowstorm.



You said it, not me.


----------



## abc (Mar 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Oh..I'll be in PC next week..enjoy your snowstorm.


OK, I WAS contemplating going to PC next week. But I think I'll go to Colorado instead.


----------



## legalskier (Mar 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Of course its raining...it snowed a lot



Now is the winter of our discontent


----------



## JimG. (Mar 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Of course its raining...it snowed a lot



This has been the eastern pattern all season. Long range forecast is no better.

Get it if and when you can!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 3, 2020)

kingslug said:


> *of course its raining...it snowed a lot*





jimg. said:


> *this has been the eastern pattern since the dawn of time.*



fixed


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

i am stumped on what my best option is this weekend

wanna use mad river/burke champlain valley card, but it seems the fri>sat storm will be more of a NY and SoVT thing. 

could do magic, but we'll be there 3/21 weekend and i want to use the 4 pack then

kinda need to avoid ikon vermont days and save the remainder for weekends with girlfriend, who isnt coming this weekend.

stumped.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am stumped on what my best option is this weekend



The couch lol.  Sunday will be a nice spring day.  Saturday will be the definition of dust-on-crust.

Still waiting on reports from today but I'm sure the rain last night didn't melt much but made things pretty glacial?  Killington has a lot of stuff closed that has coverage- Superstar, Cascade, Dipper...methinks it's solid rock right now.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

yea i know staying home should be an option, but i'm loathe to do that unless its actively raining. in 3 months i wont be able to ski and would regret skipping.


----------



## slatham (Mar 4, 2020)

Assuming nobody gets lucky with a lake effect band, or a band from the inverted trough off the coastal low (which is fading and looking more like Cats than NE), its firm and fast groomers on Saturday and spring again on Sunday.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 4, 2020)

I know it's very bad of me but the GFS keeps pointing to a BIG storm mid next week.  That's what I'm watching.

Might go to Catamount tomorrow.  45 degrees and sun.  Their conditions report says "spring" rather than "groomed" on a handful of trails they traditionally let bump up so maybe that means it's bumps...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

maybe a saturday a la carte platty day trip


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2020)

Have to pick my son up in VT for spring break. May hit the bush with my skivt 4 pack (now 3 pack as used 1 at Stowe last friday and it paid for itself with 30” of powder).
Was tossing it up between bush and MRG but thinking might save MRG for a spring day or at least a softer day.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Mar 4, 2020)

abc said:


> OK, I WAS contemplating going to PC next week. But I think I'll go to Colorado instead.


yup..no snow where I go


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> fixed



I'm a bit more optimistic (likely because I can pick and choose days and have had a quite a few great days this season) than you but readily admit this season has been a dud in general.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea i know staying home should be an option, but i'm loathe to do that unless its actively raining. in 3 months i wont be able to ski and would regret skipping.



I missed last weekend because I was in western NY visiting some of the colleges my youngest son has been accepted to. Also visited my middle son in Ithaca and met his girlfriend for the first time.

As much as I love my sons and enjoy spending this time with them (time I can never repeat and would hate to miss) I regret missing out on Whiteface and Gore which is where I would have been otherwise.


----------



## slatham (Mar 4, 2020)

ss20 said:


> I know it's very bad of me but the GFS keeps pointing to a BIG storm mid next week.  That's what I'm watching.
> 
> Might go to Catamount tomorrow.  45 degrees and sun.  Their conditions report says "spring" rather than "groomed" on a handful of trails they traditionally let bump up so maybe that means it's bumps...



There is ALWAYS a big storm next week on the GFS!


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

whiteface was ridiculous on saturday. waist deep on the summit liftline. 

gore was fun on sunday. less snow but almost everything open and in play. they closed the burnt ridge glades and i have no idea why (i ducked them to find out for myself). only thing i can suspect is that patrol didnt want to deal with clearing/sweeping them, which is pretty damn weak. a few exposed spots down low but completely and enjoyable skiable

they opened the gondola at 8:30, but had the routes down to straight brook and the other chair over there closed. i figured they would open them at 9, and i wanted to get to the top ASAP, so i popped into pinebrook glade by following a well tracked but unmarked woods entrance off of ruby run. wound up down at the chair which was still very closed. encountered 4 patrollers. the first two were together and were nice to me after i explained my mistake and clarified that i didnt duck any ropes, but they made me wait for the lift to open. the next patroller to come by was an absolute asshole, threatened pulling my pass, said "stay there, dont move" as if he was going to get a higher authority. ok asshole. last guy was super nice, i explained my situation, he called his boss, and then he took me back to the summit so i could continue my ski day. 

i didnt realize there was an actual cave in cave glades. i would have explored but some kids were there and i felt weird approaching while they were in the cave. 

skied the narrows glade for the first time. really liked it.

gore is awesome for short tree runs.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2020)

Only half serious but it's OK to not rub it in.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

lol sorry. mainly curious for your thoughts as a gore regular on why they would close the burnt ridge glades, especially when their snow report said 100%


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol sorry. mainly curious for your thoughts as a gore regular on why they would close the burnt ridge glades, especially when their snow report said 100%



Picture of Gore and Whiteface
Glad u got it while it was excellent


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Picture of Gore and Whiteface
> Glad u got it while it was excellent



We were so busy skiing pow we didn’t take pics of each other skiing at WF. And I was solo at gore. But here’s a few snaps:

Pow under Summit Chair


Whiteface from Little Whiteface


Gore glade



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 180 (Mar 4, 2020)

was summit char liftline officially open?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

180 said:


> was summit char liftline officially open?



nope. upper never is open. my friend and i were the second set of tracks down it. it was best eastern run of the season. the liftline as seen in my photo is open (mountain run).

patrol got aggressive trying to snag people skiing the upper line.

dunno why whiteface doesnt have trails on the freeway and lookout liftlines (both of which i skied saturday). i know why the summit liftline is closed (ground power line running up the center and old cement blocks throughout the line).


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2020)

I believe part of the reason is they are limited in the amount of acreage they can have per stupid state operating rules.  At least that's what was mentioned here in the past.  So, if WF was to add those lift lines as official trails, they would need to remove other trails or glades. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 4, 2020)

Gore was great Saturday and Sunday, shoulda hit The Rumor Saturday but I had a wild last night in VT and didn’t get down over to Gore til 12:30.  Icy and a little bare but I made it down in like 4 minutes with only 1 slide out, lies was an ice sheet by the time I got to it around 12 Sunday.  Chatterbrook or chatterbox glades next to wild air was fun on Saturday, skied the entire glade line from fox lair to chatterbrook to the lodge, what a workout


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

ya ended my sunday with chatterbox glade.

skied the rumor earlyish and enjoyed some soft snow on the sides. that trail is just full of people who dont belong on it.

didn't make it to lies (decided to check out the narrows on my last straight brook run - darby>mineshaft>narrows is a fun one). 

gore always delivers on my 1x/year visit.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol sorry. mainly curious for your thoughts as a gore regular on why they would close the burnt ridge glades, especially when their snow report said 100%



ORDA has had a lot of trouble staffing patrollers this season. I believe that the lack of SP has something to do with them not opening terrain. It's been a problem at Belle as well, I've come across patrollers closing trails at 3:30 because they have to start sweep early for a lack of numbers.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 4, 2020)

thanks. that was my suspicion. mineshaft glade was also closed for no good snow reason. for burnt ridge, i get it, those are expansive long glades. for mineshaft, i dont get it, its a little island of trees, i could sweep that thing in 2 minutes. 

platty is getting unexpected lake effect. earlier today they posted about a surprise 3", and they just posted this pic which looks real nice to me. to platty i go for a saturday day trip.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 4, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> thanks. that was my suspicion. mineshaft glade was also closed for no good snow reason. for burnt ridge, i get it, those are expansive long glades. for mineshaft, i dont get it, its a little island of trees, i could sweep that thing in 2 minutes.
> 
> platty is getting unexpected lake effect. earlier today they posted about a surprise 3", and they just posted this pic which looks real nice to me. to platty i go for a saturday day trip.
> 
> View attachment 26506



I saw belle also got snow this afternoon too


----------



## sledride (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm heading to Platty this weekend too.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 4, 2020)

As a Northern NH weather update, at almost 10:30 on Wednesday, half way between Loon and Cannon, still hasn't frozen up down low (36 degrees at the hotel I'm at now) and at some point in the last couple of hours, maybe a half inch of snow fell...

3 days at Cannon (more like Mittersill) coming up with my daughter for the Eastern Highschool Championships

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 5, 2020)

drjeff said:


> As a Northern NH weather update, at almost 10:30 on Wednesday, half way between Loon and Cannon, still hasn't frozen up down low (36 degrees at the hotel I'm at now) and at some point in the last couple of hours, maybe a half inch of snow fell...
> 
> 3 days at Cannon (more like Mittersill) coming up with my daughter for the Eastern Highschool Championships
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using AlpineZone mobile app



Good luck. It should be in good “race shape” from reports I have heard. By race shape I mean icy.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't think the conditions in northern Vermont could get any worst than yesterday. I don't anticipate that today is going to be any better.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 5, 2020)

Well damn..The Park City weather report turned around quick. from high 40's to 30's and snow...
I could use some after the last 2 weeks of no skiing and some rather sad times ...


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 5, 2020)

mbedle said:


> I don't think the conditions in northern Vermont could get any worst than yesterday. I don't anticipate that today is going to be any better.



Where did/are you skiing?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 5, 2020)

yea, sunday looks like fun spring skiing, but with the fri>sat storm being mostly a miss saturday looks to be dust on crust. dust if we're lucky. i'm going to plattekill. they got 3" yesterday afternoon and then posted more snow in the evening, and they are better positioned to score a little on friday night. easy day trip for me under 3 hours each way so no stress if it isnt great. and i get to support platty which i didnt think i'd get to do this year.

i'm lobbying hard for my company to do a mountain rental next year, but i'm in the minority. we spend the same money on NYC open bars for staff like once a month, but platty would involve a no work day for the company, transport logistics, etc. but im trying.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Well damn..The Park City weather report turned around quick. from high 40's to 30's and snow...
> I could use some after the last 2 weeks of no skiing and some rather sad times ...



Sorry about mom.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> yea, sunday looks like fun spring skiing, but with the fri>sat storm being mostly a miss saturday looks to be dust on crust. dust if we're lucky. i'm going to plattekill. they got 3" yesterday afternoon and then posted more snow in the evening, and they are better positioned to score a little on friday night. easy day trip for me under 3 hours each way so no stress if it isnt great. and i get to support platty which i didnt think i'd get to do this year.
> 
> i'm lobbying hard for my company to do a mountain rental next year, but i'm in the minority. we spend the same money on NYC open bars for staff like once a month, but platty would involve a no work day for the company, transport logistics, etc. but im trying.



I was at Belleayre yesterday. I went expecting nothing and they got 3"or so. Then it cleared up and got sunny. High's upper 30's lower 40's. Everything in shade was powdery but firm underneath and everything in the sun got corny. Bumps need some skiing in but conditions were fantastic. I was amazed and I think Platty is a good call for the weekend.

It was nice to see bumps on 5 trails 3 of which (Onteora, Winnisook and Tongora) are bumping up top to bottom. More props to Joe for making that happen.
,


----------



## sledride (Mar 7, 2020)

Platty was not very good today. Choice of dust on crust or super soupy in the sun.  Woods are toast.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 8, 2020)

Arrived Alta..dumping


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 8, 2020)

sledride said:


> Platty was not very good today. Choice of dust on crust or super soupy in the sun.  Woods are toast.



I wouldn’t go that far. You need to know what you’re walking in to. It’s the catskills, 80” cumulative for the season, after a rainy week, with some snow on the backside. They were almost entirely open and it wasn’t boilerplate anywhere. The only place that was soupy was lower face which gets slammed in the sun. Upper and lower face actually skied beautifully in the morning and it was worth the 5 min hike before they opened the triple. Woods obviously were not very good given the snow situation but the highest upper mountain bike trails off the double were ok enough to try once. Considering the winter they’ve had, sat was fine at platty. Not great and not terrible. Got after it early, skied my 20k vert, grabbed a wax sharpen base grind while having a beer, got home by 530. Love that kind of day.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2020)

this weekend makes me sad. gfs has a rain/snow borderline situation friday night that i dont see in other models. i see rain and then a freeze. i hate how this march is an april.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 10, 2020)

I hear you dude.  Last night we did a really nice mountain bike ride in the Boston area.  The moon was full and the ride was fast.  The difference?  I was in shorts and a short sleeve shirt and it was 65 degrees at the start.  I can't remember if I have ever done that in March.  Basically this whole winter we have been able to ride on dirt with only about 3 weeks in January that there was snow.  Very strange winter.  I hope this is  not the norm.


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2020)

Planning on Quebec in about 10 days. There’s even rain forecasted up there over the next week. Damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## So Inclined (Mar 10, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I wouldn’t go that far. You need to know what you’re walking in to. It’s the catskills, 80” cumulative for the season, after a rainy week, with some snow on the backside. They were almost entirely open and it wasn’t boilerplate anywhere. The only place that was soupy was lower face which gets slammed in the sun. Upper and lower face actually skied beautifully in the morning and it was worth the 5 min hike before they opened the triple. Woods obviously were not very good given the snow situation but the highest upper mountain bike trails off the double were ok enough to try once. Considering the winter they’ve had, sat was fine at platty. Not great and not terrible. Got after it early, skied my 20k vert, grabbed a wax sharpen base grind while having a beer, got home by 530. Love that kind of day.



Trying to squeeze what we can out of the tail end of the season, a friend and I are considering a day trip to Platty this Saturday. Worth the effort, based on this?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2020)

So Inclined said:


> Trying to squeeze what we can out of the tail end of the season, a friend and I are considering a day trip to Platty this Saturday. Worth the effort, based on this?



prob not. they got rained on this week.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> this weekend makes me sad. gfs has a rain/snow borderline situation friday night that i dont see in other models. i see rain and then a freeze. i hate how this march is an april.


It was a beat down up North yesterday.  Still 50 degrees with blazing sun at 5PM when I drove past Wildcat.  I'd say for most areas, tree skiing below 3k feet elevation will be sketchy at best if not done all together by this weekend.  Maybe Stowe on North will be okay due to the 3 feet NVT received two weeks ago, but it's not looking good elsewhere. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 10, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> It was a beat down up North yesterday.  Still 50 degrees with blazing sun at 5PM when I drove past Wildcat.  I'd say for most areas, tree skiing below 3k feet elevation will be sketchy at best if not done all together by this weekend.  Maybe Stowe on North will be okay due to the 3 feet NVT received two weeks ago, but it's not looking good elsewhere.



I just have pretty much stopped looking at the weather as I much as I usually do as it is just depressing. Even the snow stake on Mt Mansfield has now dropped back below average (and this is a time when it should still be increasing to the high point for the season). I really don't have a great feeling about a long season this year even further north unless something changes (and soon). The time lapse on Sugarbush's summit snow stake cam is pretty telling. Even overnight last night the depth just kept on steadily dropping. It won't be long at all before we start losing natural snow trails.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2020)

I've got the ugly feeling that what's going to happen is about a week after the large majority of places have closed for the season, mother nature is going to finally deliver a big storm, across the majority of ski country, just to spite many of us....

That would be par for the course for much of ski country and us skiers/riders this season....


----------



## Whitey (Mar 10, 2020)

Hawk said:


> I hear you dude.  Last night we did a really nice mountain bike ride in the Boston area.  The moon was full and the ride was fast.  The difference?  I was in shorts and a short sleeve shirt and it was 65 degrees at the start.  I can't remember if I have ever done that in March.  Basically this whole winter we have been able to ride on dirt with only about 3 weeks in January that there was snow.  Very strange winter.  I hope this is  not the norm.



I'm with you Hawk.    MTB'd north of Boston Saturday and Monday, skied Mt Snow on Sunday.   Kind of a funny contradiction.    I was even surprised how dry the ride was, usually getting out this early would be a mud-fest.   I was thinking about when the last time I MTB'd this much at this time of year.   While I was at Mt Sno I was thinking that if they don't get some more snow soon it's going to be a quick end to this season.


----------



## slatham (Mar 10, 2020)

For those looking for hope....

MJO forecasted by the Euro into the neutral zone and then phases 1,2,3. All cold phases.

The EPO (and WPO) are forecasted by all models to go negative. The last time they were significantly negative for any length of time was late November and early December.

The AO and NAO are not cooperating so who knows.

The operational models are not yet picking up on these factors yet. 

So there is some hope.


----------



## mikec142 (Mar 10, 2020)

slatham said:


> For those looking for hope....
> 
> MJO forecasted by the Euro into the neutral zone and then phases 1,2,3. All cold phases.
> 
> ...



English please.  Thanks!


----------



## Harvey (Mar 10, 2020)

mikec142 said:


> English please.  Thanks!



Chance of snow. Slim chance.


----------

